# eBay Items IV



## DarkFaerytale

that 4th one looks like it could make a nice brew rig


----------



## mayzi

2 door Underbench fridge in the Newcastle area 99c 4 days to go. damn you SWMBO,let me buy buy buy.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COMMERCIAL-UNDER-BE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## paul

SNPA beer tap handle

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sierra-Nevada-Pale-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mayzi

Someone selling a 40Lt bench top freezer in Perth $30 - good size for a glycol chiller.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ICECREAM-FREEZER-BE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Mayzi said:


> Someone selling a 40Lt bench top freezer in Perth $30 - good size for a glycol chiller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ICECREAM-FREEZER-BE...1QQcmdZViewItem




Very nice find Mayzi,and yes it would be exellent for a glycol set up,bad luck it's over there and I am over here  

Batz


----------



## Lukes

Kettel in the making.
"Old barrel- 10 gallon pick up Gawler South Australia"
:beer:


----------



## Lukes

Another one in Bathurst
"Beer Keg Barrel 18gallon Stainless Steel Very Rare."


----------



## homekegger1

Well I was lucky enough to have a win tonight. I scored a bar fridge that I need for my new Bar set-up Here. And I even "sniped it" on dial up. I am waiting for braodband, being in a new house. I guess I was just willing to pay more than the next bloke. Oh well.

Next is a pond pump and a fridgemate and I think I am ready to realise the opening of the Yellamo brewery.


----------



## crozdog

Coolroom panel pieces in Melbourne

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bondor-coolroom-pan...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pokolbinguy

Kegs - suitable to turn in to AG equipment. 

8 x 50 L kegs

2 x 80 L Kegs

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-S-S...1QQcmdZViewItem

pick up only from Vermont Sth or Dandenong.


----------



## Barramundi

pokolbinguy said:


> Kegs - suitable to turn in to AG equipment.
> 
> 8 x 50 L kegs
> 
> 2 x 80 L Kegs
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-S-S...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> pick up only from Vermont Sth or Dandenong.


 

at that price , tell him he's dreamin !


----------



## winkle

Barramundi said:


> at that price , tell him he's dreamin !


How long until someone from CUB spots him selling one of their kegs. Maybe we could run a sweep?


----------



## Barramundi

winkle said:


> How long until someone from CUB spots him selling one of their kegs. Maybe we could run a sweep?




was thinkin a similar think too winkle... not just him theres others silly enough to sell them on there too


----------



## Doc

Barramundi said:


> at that price , tell him he's dreamin !



The 80 litre ones sound interesting though.

Doc


----------



## Barramundi

Doc said:


> The 80 litre ones sound interesting though.
> 
> Doc




yeah but he has no pics of those just the one that we all know what it looks like ....
and that price was for one CUB keg only , imagine what he wants for the bigger ones ....


----------



## Sammus

I want to report people like that. Its one thing stealing them for your own use, stealing them and selling them is just asking for trouble...seems kinda low


----------



## domonsura

Sammus  
lol

Robin h34r: hood breweries....steal from the rich.....to get the poor shitfaced..... :lol: 

Report his auction....dumbasses like that ruin it all for the rest of us.


----------



## Yeasty

u can report them. See the link in the bottom.


----------



## ForkBoy

wow, impressive font! this is a bit of a bargain imo if it's new as the ad states

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/new-chrome-lucky-7-...bayphotohosting


----------



## ///

Hey I have a legal 80l keg ....

But she noooo for Sale!

Scotty


----------



## mayzi

Anyone know anything about these???? :unsure: 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-BREWING-KEG_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## crozdog

Yeasty said:


> u can report them. See the link in the bottom.



Someone must have, cause I get the following message when trying to check it out
"This listing (330101659539) has been removed or is no longer available."


----------



## Kingy

beer bottle crates that hold 24 largys. I use these and can be stacked on top of each other. dunno bout the price tho http://cgi.ebay.com.au/11-home-brew-beer-c...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wortgames

*cough* $50 for a plastic crate? He needs a clip round the head with some jousting sticks.

Milk crates hold a dozen longnecks and are perfectly stackable, and a lot less than $50.


note to self: read the description idiot


----------



## winkle

WortGames said:


> *cough* $50 for a plastic crate? He needs a clip round the head with some jousting sticks.
> 
> Milk crates hold a dozen longnecks and are perfectly stackable, and a lot less than $50.



To be fair there are 11 of them, still...


----------



## bconnery

$50 for 11 of these seems and OK deal.

I use these for storage and they are pretty good. 

You do have to stack them just right to get the 24 in though. It's usually 21 -22 for me 

Aren't milk crates a little like kegs? Property of the company etc?


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> $50 for 11 of these seems and OK deal.
> 
> I use these for storage and they are pretty good.
> 
> You do have to stack them just right to get the 24 in though. It's usually 21 -22 for me
> 
> Aren't milk crates a little like kegs? Property of the company etc?



Yep, and they get just as pissed off.


----------



## Wortgames

bconnery said:


> Aren't milk crates a little like kegs? Property of the company etc?



I meant the 'milk type' crates you can get in Bunnings. Of course it would just be plain wrong to borrow REAL milk crates.


----------



## Kingy

bconnery said:


> $50 for 11 of these seems and OK deal.
> 
> I use these for storage and they are pretty good.
> 
> You do have to stack them just right to get the 24 in though. It's usually 21 -22 for me
> 
> Aren't milk crates a little like kegs? Property of the company etc?




24 bottles fit snug in them, if you do the rows offset.


----------



## bconnery

Kingy said:


> 24 bottles fit snug in them, if you do the rows offset.



I know, but you have to actually make sure you put them in right, rather than just piling them in as I tend to...

Snug is the operative word...


----------



## Batz

Nice 4 tap flooded font,taps etc included


Linky

Batz


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Ok, not huge pots, but the 37L would be good to use for boil and smaller ones used other purposes.

15L, 25L and 37L SS pots w/ lids for $250.


Linky

Pickup Hawthorn, Victoria


----------



## Batz

for the Sunshine Coast boys


Looks like the one I just bought and I had to travel down to Brissy to collect it,now this one's for sale 20km from here,less than a week later !

Nice ex-shop ice cream type freezer


Freezer here

Batz


----------



## pokolbinguy

2 x Beer Kegs (Brisbane, QLD, Australia)

Looks like they are about 45/50 ltrs and have ball lock fittings.

Starting bid	AU $80.00 

Buy It Now price: AU $100.00 


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Pair-of-Beer-Kegs-K...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Franko

Well,
just won a chest freezer for $66 stoked
Link to my new freezer on ebay

Franko


----------



## eric8

Franko, thats a bargain!! Wish mine had been that cheap  .


----------



## v8r

cornys?


----------



## Josh

v8r said:


> cornys?


Driving up the coast for Easter. Email sent to seller. Looks like he has a few, hopefully I can pick some up.


----------



## pokolbinguy

People will try and sell anything...


Homebrew FART.... yep thats right, someone is trying to sell bottled fart.... bloody westeners.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bottled-Fart-Homebr...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## winkle

pokolbinguy said:


> People will try and sell anything...
> Homebrew FART.... yep thats right, someone is trying to sell bottled fart.... bloody westeners.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bottled-Fart-Homebr...1QQcmdZViewItem



Left over from the last WA gathering?


----------



## paul

14 tap beer font

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/14-Tap-Beer-Dispens...bayphotohosting


----------



## mayzi

I'm sure I could fit it in if I just make a couple of minor adjustments to the house, like removing some structural walls. Who says you have to have a bedroom? or lounge or kitchen for that matter???

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Solid-Timber-Stainl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## devo

wow that 14 tapper is insane....I think Ross would even have trouble keeping all those buggers running.


----------



## pokolbinguy

These could maybe used for some type of brew stand... be inventive... but may not be worth the $$ .... maybe just use in the garage??? I have bought things from this guy before, easy to deal with and trustworthy. I can recommend them.

Newcastle.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TROLLEY-GREAT-FOR-T...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## domonsura

Further to the illegal 'water purifiers' we've seen of late - Check this idiot out....
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ADME:B:RTQ:AU:1

Not only is he selling illegal 30 litre stills, he claims they put out 98% !!!! I wonder how he gets around the water/alcohol azeotrope issue to get 98%? Must be a magician.....
Very amusing indeed, apparently he also reckons he's been making them for 10 years and that copper will poison you! 

One of my customers emailed me his response to a question about how he achieves the unachievable:
"Nardoowelding replies: Hi - no worries! I've been manufacturing stills for over 10 years, I supply home brew shops as well, and provided you use the right yeast, you will get a 98% - if you use a lower grade yeast, you won't get anywhere near that. The reason why my still performs better is because I've worked it out over the years - don't want to give away any trade secrets! I used to only get 82% when I first started. The cooling system is made of stainless steel, which I find twice as effective as anything else. All humans have varying amounts of copper in their body - they can acquire excess copper through cooking utensils, etc but if they get too much, it can have drastic results. If you look up copper poisoning on the internet, you will see what I'm talking about. Am happy to answer any questions, don't have any problems with that. Cheers, Brendan"

What a load of %&^*&$*%#


----------



## Tony

he has a cool room and sells kegs.

ya recon !

He could park it next to the harbour bridge 

cheers


----------



## lucas

45 Litre Urn, Pickup only from nambour, QLD. if only i lived closer


----------



## crozdog

Disassembled cool room on the Gold Coast

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COMMERCIAL-COLDROOM...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Why are fonts cheap in the states and so bloody expensive in Australia?



paul said:


> 14 tap beer font
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/14-Tap-Beer-Dispens...bayphotohosting


----------



## Franko

Cheap small chest freezer at $1 with 45mins to go in sydney for all those looking for one check it outHere

Franko


----------



## lucas

wow, whoever won that got a steal!


----------



## Franko

lucas said:


> wow, whoever won that got a steal!


sure did


----------



## Doc

20 Litre Oak barrel for local pickup in Adelaide.
Hasn't been used, so may take some re-conditioning, but looks in good nick.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz

that guy has a bar fridge for $10 ATM too

Here


----------



## Batz

Some hops to smoke? :blink: 

Link

Batz


----------



## Doc

Batz said:


> Some hops to smoke? :blink:
> 
> Link
> 
> Batz



Buy with confidence.



> As a pagan, I have a special interest in the power and majik of herbs, I consider myself a "kitchen witch" I have been studying herb lore for almost 2 years. Vik is a second degree Correllian initiate and has been a pagan for over 8 years.



:blink: 

Doc


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Still cheaper than buying from BrewCraft! :blink:  :unsure:


----------



## DarkFaerytale

> As a pagan, I have a special interest in the power and majik of herbs, I consider myself a "kitchen witch" I have been studying herb lore for almost 2 years. Vik is a second degree Correllian initiate and has been a pagan for over 8 years.



Don't make fun Doc he might come after you with his +1 Broad sword stolen from the evil Troll in the dark Realm


----------



## pokolbinguy

Home Brew Beer Keg Stainless Steel 50 Litre


Starting bid	AU $50.00 
Buy It Now price: AU $120.00 
End time:	10-Apr-07 08:40:30 AEST (6 days 22 hours)

Item location:	Wooloowin, Queensland, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Keg-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pokolbinguy

4 way flooded beer font with snaplock adaptors & TAPS!!


Starting bid	AU $250.00 

Buy It Now price: AU $300.00 

Item location:	Bathurst-Orange, New South Wales, Australia

End time:	9 hours 33 mins (03-Apr-07 20:12:53 AEST)


From the ad:
" I have 4 taps to go with the font but ONLY if it is bought with the buy now option. The taps haven't been reconditioned but look to be in good order so they are included in the buy now in "as is" condition."

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/4-way-flooded-beer-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pokolbinguy

Two tap beer font


Starting bid	AU $170.00 

Item location:	perth, Western Australia, Australia
End time:	05-Apr-07 19:35:36 AEST (2 days 8 hours)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Font_W0QQitemZ...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Mash Tun
Melbourne
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1


----------



## pokolbinguy

THE ULTIMATE FERMENTING FRIDGE

Would easily fit 6 fermenters!!


Starting bid	AU $50.00 

End time:	06-Apr-07 20:29:51 AEST (2 days 21 hours)

Item location:	Coorparoo, Queensland, Australia

Pioneer 6 door catering fridge in working order. Approx 220cm wide and 90cm deep. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Catering-Commercial...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

Hey Punter, would you mind deleting your post


----------



## Murcluf

fifteenbeerslater said:


> Mash Tun
> Melbourne
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1



Wonder how much they actually are at bunnings? does anyone know?


----------



## Yeasty

I went to a camping store yesterday and they had all sizes of the round esky type containers. One that size would have been around $180 

A small one there was $99...needless to say my reaction went along the lines of "screw this, i'll look elsewhere...."


----------



## Jez

> Wonder how much they actually are at bunnings? does anyone know?



A guy from Sydney posted a few years ago and had built his mashtun from a 37L Bunnings-branded one like the keepcolds - I'd never seen them at bunnings before & have never seen them since. From memory he said they were VERY cheap compared to Keepcold, Rubbermaid et al. Maybe ask you local Bunnings - they may still order them in or something. But good luck just finding it on the shelf. I never have.

Cheapest I have seen the keepcolds is yesterday on the www.bgf.com.au website. I was looking for one for my party keg setup. Checkout their online store - a 37L bright orange keep cold for $80-odd. And only $15 for delivery.......

no affiliation etc etc ....... just a good deal if you're dying to use a round cooler.

if you're planning on using a false bottom just remember they have that stupid square bit jutting out inside where the tap is. will impact on what size you can use. braid works great though  

Jez


----------



## oldbugman

bgf.com.au??


----------



## bonj

try bcf.com.au boating camping fishing


----------



## Murcluf

Bonj said:


> try bcf.com.au boating camping fishing



Was wondering what blue gum finance had to do with mash tun or coolers :blink:


----------



## Punter

Ahh, sorry Jye. Is that your bid? h34r: 

Thats the trouble with this thread, if your bidding on something
you dont want too many people to see the item.


----------



## Jye

Punter said:


> Ahh, sorry Jye. Is that your bid? h34r:
> 
> Thats the trouble with this thread, if your bidding on something
> you dont want too many people to see the item.



Cheers Punter, just trying to keep this one quite since Ive been after one for ages :beer:


----------



## Jez

> bgf.com.au??



ooops  

www.bcf.com.au - sorry

no affiliation with blue gum finance either  

Jez


----------



## mobrien

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Hombrew-beer-keg-br...1QQcmdZViewItem

Scary mini keg - aluminium. Dispense with bike pump? bound to be a taste sensation!

M


----------



## mobrien

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Keg-40-litre-w...1QQcmdZViewItem

40L corny - Adelaide...


----------



## Sammus

18m rolls of copper tubing cheap ($71 for 3/8"). Pickup in Sydney (may be able to arrange postage...)

Link


----------



## winkle

pokolbinguy said:


> THE ULTIMATE FERMENTING FRIDGE
> 
> Would easily fit 6 fermenters!!
> 
> 
> Starting bid	AU $50.00
> 
> End time:	06-Apr-07 20:29:51 AEST (2 days 21 hours)
> 
> Item location:	Coorparoo, Queensland, Australia
> 
> Pioneer 6 door catering fridge in working order. Approx 220cm wide and 90cm deep.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Catering-Commercial...1QQcmdZViewItem



Now where could I hid that so SHMBO don't see it? :blink: Fark its only around the corner, excuse me off to get the milk and paper?


----------



## domonsura

Hide it? Dunno if that would be possible. Blimmin huge though. I would imagine the power bill that comes with it would be a bit scarey though.


----------



## winkle

> Pioneer 6 door catering fridge in working order. Approx 220cm wide and 90cm deep.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Catering-Commercial...1QQcmdZViewItem



Bloody thing went for $50  I didn't put in a bid, I need to HTFU. The car doesn't really need to be under cover does it?


----------



## frogman

Home brew twin regulator board Co2.
Starting at $50



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-brew-twin-regu...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## frogman

Shop freezer, with sliding glass top.

Starting at $120.

Narrabeen, New South Wales

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Shop-freezer-with-s...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tony

hows this font for a piece of history.

might clean up ok

cheers
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-BRASS-6-TAP...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## domonsura

Geez that regulator's tempting......someone get that deal. That big commercial fridge was a steal, I bet there are wives all over the country breathing big sighs of relief........


----------



## Sammus

Sammus said:


> 18m rolls of copper tubing cheap ($71 for 3/8"). Pickup in Sydney (may be able to arrange postage...)
> 
> Link



Anyone know why this listing was removed?


----------



## domonsura

nah it was a bit weird wasn't it Sammus. Must have been some kind of listing breach, Ebay can be a bit weird like that. Like if you mention anything that can be construed as offering something else for sale or another deal outside ebay (even un-intentionally) they will close the listing licketty split.... bit silly really sometimes. I've had a couple of my listings removed in the past for mentioning that there are different options available for purchase, yet they still let me link to my site in the listings...........weird little double standards.....


----------



## Wortgames

A brother is leaving the fold by the looks of it, and selling his gear and what sounds like a decent stash of K&K ingredients.

North Melbourne, starting at 99c:

_ * Over 20 cans of various coopers beer mix (many pale ale, some stout and others) each one retails at over $10, so thats over $200 worth of beer mixes.
* A 23 liter fermenter barrel, with thermometer and airlock
* Half a dozen various unopened bags of brewing sugars and boosters.
* 2 specific gravity meters
* Bottling valve
* 2 cappers and a bag of crown seals
* Bag of bottle labels
* Few dozens long neck boodles, need sterilizing
* Sterilization fluid
* Measuring spoons. 

Used twice._


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=110111867222


----------



## Batz

This looks good,original XXXX wooden keg.
It would be a talking point in any bar

Linky

Going to be a bit out of my price range I think  

Batz


----------



## Josh

Tony said:


> hows this font for a piece of history.
> 
> might clean up ok
> 
> cheers
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-BRASS-6-TAP...1QQcmdZViewItem


Have requested a shipping price. A bit of brasso and elbow grease and I reckon it'd look great on the bar.


----------



## Lactobacillus

Josh said:


> Have requested a shipping price. A bit of brasso and elbow grease and I reckon it'd look great on the bar.


Good luck with that! It looks like it would weigh a metric ton! :blink: 
I once tried to get a rifle stock shipped over from the US by UPS... 3.7kg = $350 or thereabouts


----------



## bonj

Lactobacillus said:


> I once tried to get a rifle stock shipped over from the US by UPS... 3.7kg = $350 or thereabouts



Yeah... UPS is a killer. You're better off sending by surface mail with the USPS. If you can wait 3 months for your package to arrive.... but much cheaper.


----------



## Josh

Bonj said:


> Yeah... UPS is a killer. You're better off sending by surface mail with the USPS. If you can wait 3 months for your package to arrive.... but much cheaper.


Yeah it's a long term plan to have a bar with a nice font. I already have the freezer, but working on the rest of the equipment. For the right price, I'm prepared to get something like this though.

So yeah, I can wait 3 months for surface mail to arrive.


----------



## Lactobacillus

domonsura said:


> Further to the illegal 'water purifiers' we've seen of late - Check this idiot out....
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ADME:B:RTQ:AU:1
> 
> Not only is he selling illegal 30 litre stills, he claims they put out 98% !!!! I wonder how he gets around the water/alcohol azeotrope issue to get 98%? Must be a magician.....


Trans-Tasman Mutual Recognition Act. Should put an end to the legality questions of selling stills larger than 5 litres. Using them however, is another matter entirely.
As for the 98% remark. Well... If some nob-jockey is going to commercially sell a product that they make, yet refuse to do the research required to learn even the most basic fundamentals pertaining to the product in question, then said nob-jockey proves himself to be a bloody idiot.


----------



## Jye

Keg Slide

Fun for everyone at the next brewday :lol:


----------



## pokolbinguy

Outdoor bar anybody?

Needs some work... and possibly not worth the money.... but could be ok.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Outdoor-Metal-Frame...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Franko

I scored a 4 tap flooded font lastnight for $20.50 (without taps)
Franko


----------



## mika

Mongrel !
Guess that happens if you turn your back on it


----------



## mayzi

Keg fridge in Adelaide with gas bottle, reg, connections and tap on door. currently at $50, buy it now at $500. 3 days to go .
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=003


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chest-Freezer-Fishe...1QQcmdZViewItem

Chest Freezer Fisher & Paykel 700 Litre

Narrawallee, New South Wales, Australia

Should hold 12+ kegs.

I have 10 kegs in my 510lt F&P


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/chest-feezer_W0QQit...1QQcmdZViewItem


Chest feezer
whirlpool 200 litre.

Only at $27 with 15hrs to go

Pick up Cherrybrook NSW


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/keg-beer-fridge_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem

Funky looking fridge with tap on the Gold Coast.


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Ball-Lock...1QQcmdZViewItem

3 kegs P/U brisbane.
$180 with less than 5hrs to go
No bids yet.


----------



## pokolbinguy

Pin lock kegs in Brisvegas...

This guy has about 10 kegs available. Hit the buy it now at $50 and pick up up to 10 kegs for $50 a pop. Great for anyone starting out and doesn't already have ball lock setup.

I would buy some but don't really want to have both pin and ball lock, and the cost of converting them doesnt seem worth it. May aswell let some other lucky brewer get them. 



Home Brew Beer Keg Stainless Steel 18 Litre

Starting bid	AU $40.00 

Buy It Now price: AU $50.00 

End time:	23-Apr-07 16:26:30 AEST (9 days 7 hours)

Item location:	Wooloowin, Queensland, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Keg-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Will post (I asked) but would be better for pick up obviously.

Cheers Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy

Very old looking keg.... May scrub up alright for boiler or similar


starting at 5 cents how ever.

pick up from Woodend, Victoria

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-keg_W0QQitemZ1...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1

Beer Keg 40 litre with attachments

Evanston Park, South Australia. Pick up only.

Starting at $20.


----------



## pokolbinguy

This looks like it would be usefull in some type of brewery controller similar to the brewery porn thats been getting around at the moment.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SERVER-RACK-CABINET...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kook

pokolbinguy said:


> This looks like it would be usefull in some type of brewery controller similar to the brewery porn thats been getting around at the moment.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SERVER-RACK-CABINET...1QQcmdZViewItem



Just looks like a PDU to me ? :huh: 

I'd stick to using a $2 powerboard.


----------



## glen

I'm getting rid of a capper and bottles, pick up, but I might be able to sort out some delivery for an AHB member if you were in North Brissie or not too far away...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-brew-beer-bott...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/42-glass-Beer-bottl...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/56-Home-brew-glass-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks
Glen


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/near-new-chest-free...1QQcmdZViewItem

F&P 215 lt Chest freezer.
Cardwell, Queensland,
Starting at $80.
Buy it now for $150.


----------



## therook

complete setup
link to ebay

rook


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> complete setup
> link to ebay
> 
> rook



does it come with that fermenter 1/4 full of dregs h34r:


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COMMERCIAL-COOLROOM...1QQcmdZViewItem

COMMERCIAL COOLROOM / COLDROOM / FREEZER.
3 Phase motor. :angry: 
2x3 mt.

Gold Coast.


----------



## delboy

99 dollars not bad so far but postage 2500 dollars ummmmm 
del


----------



## ruttager

Is this a good price for two taps with shanks?

Ebay thing

I missed out on 3 anadale taps that went for about $50


----------



## mika

I saw a similar one go for much more and that was only 1 off. Check the craftbrewer site, that'd give you a good indication of what you can buy new.
The tap is garden variety, can do better, can do worse.


----------



## Batz

Cheap fridge in Perth $26.00 atm with less than 8 hours to go





http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GREAT-BEER-FRIDGE-B...1QQcmdZViewItem


Batz


----------



## Ross

ruttager said:


> Is this a good price for two taps with shanks?
> 
> Ebay thing
> 
> I missed out on 3 anadale taps that went for about $50



Those shanks look like they are plain brass?? You wouldn't want your beer sat in these, so I'd be checking with the seller first. Buy it now price is far too much. But for $10 they are a bargain.

cheers Ross


----------



## Punter

> Is this a good price for two taps with shanks?
> 
> Ebay thing



I have bought two of these from the origional seller in the states.
The shank is brass, but work very well.
I have them sitting on my party esky.

From memory I paid AU$33 each delivered from America. Got them within a week.

US Seller


----------



## Ross

Punter said:


> I have bought two of these from the origional seller in the states.
> The shank is brass, but work very well.
> I have them sitting on my party esky.
> 
> From memory I paid AU$33 each delivered from America. Got them within a week.
> 
> US Seller



I guess acceptable in a party esky, but I wouldn't want them in my beer fridge...

Cheers Ross


----------



## ruttager

Cheers guys, may get it from the US then, got the aussie dollar!!


----------



## stillscottish

Ross said:


> I guess acceptable in a party esky, but I wouldn't want them in my beer fridge...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Is that because of surface lead? Wouldn't pickling them take care of that?

Campbell


----------



## stillscottish

Not Ebay but Graysonline.

HLT? Linky


----------



## delboy

sorry to hi jack the thread but the lead in brass question always comes up i thought that most brass was leadfree these days they still use brass on your tap water fittings so i cant see the problem realy .
but as ross said i wouldn't want beer sitting in it to long .

del


----------



## bonj

The problem with uncoated brass is that the carbonic acid in carbonated drinks corrodes it.



delboy said:


> sorry to hi jack the thread but the lead in brass question always comes up i thought that most brass was leadfree these days they still use brass on your tap water fittings so i cant see the problem realy .
> but as ross said i wouldn't want beer sitting in it to long .
> 
> del


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Temperature controlled brew box, and assorted brewing stuff. NSW pickup - $100 for all:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-BREW-KIT-THERM...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

Port / Wine barrel 25 litre keg Sydney $48


----------



## pokolbinguy

Autoclave

Deception Bay, Queensland

currently a whole $1.00

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Autoclave-for-Homeb...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mika

And I thought I was obsessed :huh:


----------



## glenos

pokolbinguy said:


> Autoclave
> 
> Deception Bay, Queensland
> 
> currently a whole $1.00



Notice the sellers ID "ozbrewer"


----------



## ozbrewer

glenos said:


> Notice the sellers ID "ozbrewer"




Well fancy that....come on you lot get in there and bid


----------



## pokolbinguy

HUGE.... 525 L chest freezer.

Would be great for a fermenthing freezer etc.

Pickup Parramatta.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHEST-FREEZER_W0QQi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## domonsura

ozbrewer said:


> Well fancy that....come on you lot get in there and bid



I am...but some %&#$&# keeps on outbidding me..... :angry:


----------



## Jye

ozbrewer said:


> Well fancy that....come on you lot get in there and bid



I was hoping no one would see it and I would pick it up for a $1


----------



## Blackfish

assorted bits good for a beginner... ...or someone who wants 5 digital thermometers

linkation

Crow eater pickup only

FHG


----------



## Blackfish

Not ebay but Grays Online

Link

Plumbing tool sets inc flaring tool and spring benders, Great for making chillers. Heaps of them there for $9 with 1.5Hrs to Go! Get in quick!!



FHG


----------



## Phrak

fhgwgads said:


> Not ebay but Grays Online
> 
> Link
> 
> Plumbing tool sets inc flaring tool and spring benders, Great for making chillers. Heaps of them there for $9 with 1.5Hrs to Go! Get in quick!!
> FHG


I'm interested, but Is this a good price? I have no idea what they're worth...
+12% buyers fee + $16.50 postage to my place makes it less interesting...


----------



## Blackfish

The Flare tool is the thing I was looking for one the other day in plumbing supplier >$100. This looks like a cheap import but fits my wallet a bit nicer.

and tim, you can't borrow mine!

FNG


----------



## Phrak

fhgwgads said:


> and tim, you can't borrow mine!
> FNG


Bugga


----------



## Wortgames

fhgwgads said:


> The Flare tool is the thing I was looking for one the other day in plumbing supplier >$100. This looks like a cheap import but fits my wallet a bit nicer.



Try Bunnings, I think I paid about $15 for a flare tool a couple of years back, the springs and cutter wouldn't be too dear if you don't need tradies grade.


----------



## Gnarkill

Now here's the Bees Knees of equipment...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-System-Glycol-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## domonsura

Gnarkill said:


> Now here's the Bees Knees of equipment...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-System-Glycol-...1QQcmdZViewItem



lol, someone else spotted that before...many brewers all over country drooling.......


----------



## oldbugman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CUB-Keg-Coupler-for...1QQcmdZViewItem

CUB coupler with ball lock connections


----------



## oldbugman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/44-LITRE-HOME-BREW-...1QQcmdZViewItem
guess postage would be a killer on these


----------



## Josh

OldBugman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/44-LITRE-HOME-BREW-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> guess postage would be a killer on these


Gonna watch this one. If it doesn't get too high I might be up for a drive to the bush in a week or two.


----------



## Batz

Old 9 gallon keg in NSW Kurri Kurri collect,only $15.00 with 11 hours to go ATM

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEG_W0QQitemZ2...1QQcmdZViewItem


These make great mens dunny's for your bar,well perhaps outside your bar.
I chasing one for this ATM


----------



## Tony

a pair of Kolsch glasses

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Imported-Becks-beer...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers


----------



## brendanos

That's a becks drip tray, Tony! h34r:


----------



## glenos

Tony said:


> a pair of Kolsch glasses
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Imported-Becks-beer...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> cheers



Those glasses would make a nice drip tray :blink:


----------



## Tony

oops sorry

clicked the wrong thingy

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/4-Fruh-Kolsch-Germa...1QQcmdZViewItem

try that


----------



## Tony

and these

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-German-Beer-Glass...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers


----------



## eric8

Tony said:


> and these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-German-Beer-Glass...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> cheers




I picked up a couple of BECKS glasses like these today, from a pub in Balmain h34r: . Very inexpensive and 300ml


----------



## deebee

Electric HLT in Sydney

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VINTAGE-WILSON-HOT-...1QQcmdZViewItem

OR this one

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/20-Litre-Stainless-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Wrong side of the country.

Or if going for the retro look 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GENUINE-HAROS-HOT-W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Uncle Fester

deebee said:


> Electric HLT in Sydney
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VINTAGE-WILSON-HOT-...1QQcmdZViewItem



This one is identical to the one I got off Ebay for $50.00 I use it as my kettle and it Rocks! Not the most aggressive of rolling boils, but I extended my boil from 60 to 90 minutes everything's good.

If anyone is looking for a cheap start into AG, I would recommend it.


----------



## pokolbinguy

These SS conicals would be sweet.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CONICAL-FERMENTER-7...VQQcmdZViewItem

Shame they are so pricey and frieght would deffinately make it too expensive.

The dream will have to wait.


----------



## Punter

Scored this on ebay last night.
$101.50, I think its a bargain :beerbang:


----------



## mika

What was that under ? I'm searching e-bay for beer font, beer tap and never saw that one ! Otherwise you might have had some bidding competition


----------



## Lukes

Full mash kit in Melb.

*Link*






Would be good for someone heading over to the dark side.

Hope it's not someone from here selling up. :blink:


----------



## Punter

Mika, cant even remember how I found it.
It was in a strange place and just happened to come
across it. I think it was in collectables, taps and knobs.
I had it at $50 untill 10 mins to go, lucky my top bid was
$101.50. Some bugga at the last second put in a bid for $100.03.


----------



## aspro

pokolbinguy said:


> These SS conicals would be sweet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CONICAL-FERMENTER-7...VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Shame they are so pricey and frieght would deffinately make it too expensive.
> 
> The dream will have to wait.




Gday 

I have ordered 2 so I will let you know what there like.

Cheers Aspro


----------



## mika

Punter said:


> Mika, cant even remember how I found it.
> It was in a strange place and just happened to come
> across it. I think it was in collectables, taps and knobs.
> I had it at $50 untill 10 mins to go, lucky my top bid was
> $101.50. Some bugga at the last second put in a bid for $100.03.



Cool, I'll have to check that as well then.
Got my eye on a couple at the moment...so the rest of you buggers back off <_<


----------



## Doogiechap

You have been bitten by the brewing bug Aspro  
Very impressive piece of kit :super: 
Have you got a place/ fridge set aside for them yet ?
Cheers
Doug
PS Your taylor party keg is going great guns.



aspro said:


> Gday
> 
> I have ordered 2 so I will let you know what there like.
> 
> Cheers Aspro


----------



## aspro

Doogiechap said:


> You have been bitten by the brewing bug Aspro
> Very impressive piece of kit :super:
> Have you got a place/ fridge set aside for them yet ?
> Cheers
> Doug
> PS Your taylor party keg is going great guns.




Hey doogiechap

I havent got a fermenting fridge yet I think I will wait until they arrive to see how much room I need, oh and wait for the funds to go back up a little as well. 

Cheers Aspro 

PS Cheers doogiechap for the info on the cheap hongkong lpg high pressure regs i got 2 and they have knocked about 1hour off my brew day :beerbang:


----------



## pokolbinguy

Home Brew Beer Keg System incl free Fridge & Freezer!

$150.00

All Items included are:

1. 19L Stainless Keg - used but in good working order (though with slight ding on one side)
2. Beer Tap and Lines
3. BOC - CO2 Regulator - as new, used a few times only
4. CIG - CO2 Regulator - used - in working order
5. 2 x Bottle Cappers
6. 1000+ Tallie's Bottle Caps 
7. Beer Fridge - in working order (Gorenje Pacific)
8. Freezer - in workin order (General Electric)

Pick Up only from Caloundra on the Sunshine Coast. 

All gear is ready to go, just grab your gas, fill up the keg with your fresh brew and sit back and enjoy ice cold beer on tap!

Selling due to family committments. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Keg-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lucas

heh... 2 cappers and 2 regs but only 1 keg


----------



## lucas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1
30L urn in sydney, $4.95 @ 0 bids


----------



## Duff

lucas said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1
> 30L urn in sydney, $4.95 @ 0 bids



Nice pickup Lucas, bid placed :super:


----------



## therook

40 litre Urn in Sydney

URN in Sydney

rook


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Your new mash tun???

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/270-Ltr-Fishing-Ice...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Phrak

Andale 3-tap, wooden base font. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Andale-3-tap-font-w...1QQcmdZViewItem

NSW, but will apparently post.

Damn I wish I had a bar that needed this!


----------



## reVoxAHB

Cortez The Killer said:


> Your new mash tun???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/270-Ltr-Fishing-Ice...1QQcmdZViewItem




Yummmmmm. Fish ale.


----------



## HOOLIO

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/The-Beerbelly-Falsi...1QQcmdZViewItem
the only way to shop


----------



## randyrob

Phrak said:


> Andale 3-tap, wooden base font.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Andale-3-tap-font-w...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> NSW, but will apparently post.
> 
> Damn I wish I had a bar that needed this!



That sure looks pretty good, wonder what it will acutually go for?

Rob.


----------



## Punter

> Andale 3-tap, wooden base font.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Andale-3-tap-font-w...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> NSW, but will apparently post.
> 
> Damn I wish I had a bar that needed this!



I got mine from this bloke. exactly the same.
Unfortunately they are not flooded, but for the price well worth it.
He dropped it off at my place last weekend while I was chilling my wort.
He was amazed at what I was doing, never heard of anyone brewing AG before.
Final price for mine was $101.50 :beerbang:


----------



## pokolbinguy

*Freezers!!*

*VULCAN FRIDGE FREEZER 300LITRE ON WHEELS*


Starting bid	AU $50.00 

Buy It Now price: AU $150.00 

End time:	19-May-07 21:54:18 AEST (2 days 1 hour)

location:	BUDGEWOI , New South Wales, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VULCAN-FRIDGE-FREEZ...1QQcmdZViewItem


*Freezer 700 litre 75cm X 170cm X 86 cm*


Starting bid	AU $150.00 

End time:	23-May-07 16:14:41 AEST (5 days 19 hours)

Item location:	Sydney, New South Wales, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Freezer-700-litre-7...1QQcmdZViewItem

*ICE CREAM FREEZER*


Starting bid	AU $500.00 

End time:	23-May-07 17:00:27 AEST (5 days 20 hours)

Item location:	pennant hills, New South Wales, Australia


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ICE-CREAM-FREEZER_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aspro

Gday 

Here is a cheap one for the QLD boys chrome font with tap $65 buy now.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ex-pub-font-bar-tap...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers Aspro


----------



## Prawned

Could end up being a cheap fridge for someone in brisbane 


Fridge - Brisbane - 360Ltr


----------



## aspro

Gday


New swing tap buy now $40 in NSW thats cheap good for getting started.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/tap-for-home-brewin...1QQcmdZViewItem


Cheers Aspro


----------



## pokolbinguy

Want to build a cool room????


Glass display Freezer/Coolroom

Starting bid	AU $7,250.00 

Buy It Now price: AU $8,000.00 

End time:	24-May-07 21:02:44 AEST 

Item location:	Mayfield,New South Wales, Australia

"6.9x2.1x2.6 glass door display freezer/coolroom,ideal for service station or liquor store.

approximately 3yrs old,perfect working order and excellent condition.

Kirby refrigeration equipment and Carel temperature controllers.

All refrigeration equipment professionally removed and sealed to prevent contamination

All panelling,doors and trims labelled and marked for ease of installation.

All equipment and panels currently in storage facility

Buyer to arrange pickup

For any questions please phone me 0410539749 during business hours "



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Glass-display-Freez...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Cheap freezer 255lt in Deception Bay, Queensland



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1


Batz


----------



## DarkFaerytale

drip tray

50$

healsville. melb.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/beer-bar-drip-trays...1QQcmdZViewItem

-Phill


----------



## robbo5253

Anyone got lots of money lying around?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VB-Keg-Fridge-The-U...1QQcmdZViewItem


not that I am a VB fan but still pretty kool looking.

Cheers and Beers


----------



## Lukes

Beer glass.
One for every style (almost).


----------



## Sammus

316 SS 3 piece full bore ball valves, australian made and cheap:

Link to 1/2", other sizes available in store.


1000L food grade pallet tank, I'm sure someone could find a brewing use for it  $120, $180BIN pickup from windsor:

Link

edit: fixed link


----------



## Prawned

Lukes said:


> Beer glass.
> One for every style (almost).




I got 2 500ml Bitburger glass's from them, recommended seller  You should see how they pack them.. they wont break no matter how hard aussie post throw them!


----------



## mika

That sounds like a challenge to all the disgruntled postage workers who may be browsing AHB


----------



## Sammus

Sammus said:


> 316 SS 3 piece full bore ball valves, australian made and cheap:
> 
> Link to 1/2", other sizes available in store.
> 1000L food grade pallet tank, I'm sure someone could find a brewing use for it  $120, $180BIN pickup from windsor:
> 
> Link
> 
> edit: fixed link




I noticed someone picked up the ball valve But they've posted up 2 other auctions with a lot more available. Shipping is $8 for up to 20kg of stuff.

Link to more

edit: They just cranked their price up to $39.10 each...not so attractive anymore  heh, wish I got in there instead of asking them questions about them..someone picked up 3 though!


----------



## bakkerman

Yup! I ordered three, and they say they have posted em...

Paid on the spot so, I'm happy! B)


----------



## mayzi

Something for SWMBO http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PVC-Lace-Costume-be...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mayzi

A decent bar for any one in melbourne http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TIMBER-BAR-5-STOOLS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mayzi

Stainless steel pot, 160lt, $10 Killareny Hieghts NSW
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-steel-Tub...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldbugman

ohh just what I was after.


----------



## mayzi

OldBugman said:


> ohh just what I was after.



The PVC Lace bar wench costume?


----------



## oldbugman

it is my birth day


----------



## AndrewQLD

OldBugman said:


> it is my birth day



Many happy returns then, hope you have a good one tonight.  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## ant

Who wouldn't want this for $250? Almost worth the drive to Illinois...

4 tap commercial unit


----------



## als_world

ant said:


> Who wouldn't want this for $250? Almost worth the drive to Illinois...
> 
> 4 tap commercial unit



ummm, would probably be worth the drive from Texas....not sure about from Australia though :beerbang:


----------



## floppinab

OldBugman said:


> ohh just what I was after.



Mmmmm me too, what's the etiquitte in here?? If you aren't going to bid OB let me know otherwise I'll leave you to it.


----------



## Punter

Brisbane.
2x 23lt kegs
Pluto gun 
reg.
3x fermenters
HERE

wish I had money to spend right now


----------



## crozdog

Mayzi said:


> Stainless steel pot, 160lt, $10 Killareny Hieghts NSW
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-steel-Tub...1QQcmdZViewItem



That is a steal!!! I paid a hellof a lot more for my 180l pot from Fallsdell :angry: 

Someones gonna grab a bargain.


----------



## DJR

crozdog said:


> That is a steal!!! I paid a hellof a lot more for my 180l pot from Fallsdell :angry:
> 
> Someones gonna grab a bargain.



There is another one there that i worked out to be about 100L if the measurements are true, it has handles too

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZ6940christinecQQhtZ-1


----------



## floppinab

crozdog said:


> That is a steal!!! I paid a hellof a lot more for my 180l pot from Fallsdell :angry:
> 
> Someones gonna grab a bargain.



Hold you horses there Phil, it hasn't finished yet.

Come on OB, can I bid on this one or not???!!!!

Mmmm, maybe you have that one and I'll get the one Ben has just posted!!!!


----------



## Wortgames

All's fair in love and eBay...


----------



## mayzi

Anyone after an old co2 extinguisher? Its in vic and going for $2.99 nil bids 3 days to go...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Fire-Extinguisher-O...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldbugman

you can bid if you like.


1gis4me is me and I'm bidding.


----------



## Doogiechap

Mayzi said:


> Anyone after an old co2 extinguisher? Its in vic and going for $2.99 nil bids 3 days to go...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Fire-Extinguisher-O...1QQcmdZViewItem



As the seller states, you may end up with a decorative piece for your workshop/ bar. IMHO if you are chasing a cylinder to use for CO2 for kegging you are better off seeking out a supplier who will supply a freshly certified bottle, remove the dip tube, supply an adaptor for your reg, and fill, (and refill). John from Eversafe in Perth 1300 88 2044 was very helpful  (no affiliation etc). 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Lukes

*60 LITRE DRUM STAINLESS
*ONLY 5 HOURS TO GO AND IN SUNBURY.


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-brew-beer-keg-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Newcastle, NSW, Australia pick up only

Cylinder alone worth $300

One (1) My kegonlegs 7kg C02 gas bottle with as new Micromatic regulator.

One (1) Plastic 30Lt fermentation vessel with thermometer.

One (1) 19Lt post mix stainless steel keg. 

One (1) Flick mix beer tap.


----------



## domonsura

Incubator

In 'Clayton' Victoria, only $50 so far...


----------



## Tony

sorry..... couldnt resist.

"just in case you forget what your drinking"

best line i have read in ages 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Bott...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drsmurto

Linky

BODDINGTONS BEER FONT - Bonus drip tray & pkt coasters

Still nearly 6 days to go, in Syderny.

Not sure about the yellow drip tray...... :huh:


----------



## animal_man

I really hate seeing people get ripped off:
click
You can buy these on the website for $28. 

Work that out :huh:


----------



## FazerPete

animal_man said:


> I really hate seeing people get ripped off:
> click
> You can buy these on the website for $28.
> 
> Work that out :huh:


This is either some fake bidding or there's some really dumb people out there. The bidding went straight from $25 to $40? Who does that? :blink:


----------



## animal_man

I think its probably dumb bidding. I guess the seller isnt ripping people off, if they bid heaps thats their problem. But he started the bidding at like $20. Doesnt show a RRP anywhere........and hes a retailer!


----------



## FazerPete

animal_man said:


> I think its probably dumb bidding. I guess the seller isnt ripping people off, if they bid heaps thats their problem. But he started the bidding at like $20. Doesnt show a RRP anywhere........and hes a retailer!


Yeah, he's certainly not ethical. :angry: He doesn't even mention that you'll need equipment to make it so I can see this person getting their $51 kit and not even being able to make it.


----------



## mayzi

150Lt S/S drum , no other info on it other than its at $100 with 6 days to go. Its at Newborough if its local to you.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/150-Litre-Stainless...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mayzi

40Lt? (I think) esky in hawthorn $24. ends tommorrow
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LARGE-ESKY_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem

Even better 60Lt in Brissy 99c 2 days 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BIG-ONE-BLUE-WILLOW...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enerjex

animal_man said:


> I really hate seeing people get ripped off:
> click
> You can buy these on the website for $28.
> 
> Work that out :huh:




The listing offers pickup from the store, what's the person going to say when they get to the store to pick it up and see how much cheaper they are on the shelf!


----------



## bugwan

150 litre Stainless Steel drum

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/150-Litre-Stainless...1QQcmdZViewItem

No photos, but could be worth further inspection for those near Newborough?


----------



## animal_man

Enerjex said:


> The listing offers pickup from the store, what's the person going to say when they get to the store to pick it up and see how much cheaper they are on the shelf!



Yeh i know! 
I emailed him asking if there was something i was missing with the sale, because it was so expensive. His reply was "No nothing special, but the bidders must think theres something else included with the sale".


----------



## Phrak

FazerPete said:


> Yeah, he's certainly not ethical. :angry: He doesn't even mention that you'll need equipment to make it so I can see this person getting their $51 kit and not even being able to make it.


 Ok, at the risk of going (further) OT, I personally don't see anything wrong with what he's doing/done. Like WortGames said earlier, "it's all fair in love and ebay"  

Present company excluded naturally, but Ebay attracts stupid (or perhaps just lazy) people. Countless times I've seen items sell for far more than you can buy them retail, let alone what you could get it for if you did a bit of digging.
The first law of marketing in a capital economy is that an item is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it.
If the winning bidder was happy to pay $51 for a Corona kit, then that's what the bidder believes the item is worth. Like every other ebay seller, this seller has no obligation or requirement to list the RRP.

The seller left absolutely no question that he was a Bricks & Morter retailer. The buyer could have easily Googled the retailer, called up anonymously and asked about the price of their Corona Kits. Coupled with the fact that the item listing clearly states that it is the "Ingredients and Instructions", this buyer has absolutely no recourse against the seller's listing on ebay. It was not deceptive or unethical.

Now, in _this particular_ buyer's defence, from their name and previous auction wins, it's a safe estimation that the owner of the account is a woman. She may have been buying a gift for her home-brewing hubby/partner, who knows.

Anyway, I've spent enough time on this, I'm off to crack some grain 

Tim.


----------



## animal_man

Phrak said:


> Ok, at the risk of going (further) OT, I personally don't see anything wrong with what he's doing/done. Like WortGames said earlier, "it's all fair in love and ebay"
> 
> Present company excluded naturally, but Ebay attracts stupid (or perhaps just lazy) people. Countless times I've seen items sell for far more than you can buy them retail, let alone what you could get it for if you did a bit of digging.
> The first law of marketing in a capital economy is that an item is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it.
> If the winning bidder was happy to pay $51 for a Corona kit, then that's what the bidder believes the item is worth. Like every other ebay seller, this seller has no obligation or requirement to list the RRP.
> 
> The seller left absolutely no question that he was a Bricks & Morter retailer. The buyer could have easily Googled the retailer, called up anonymously and asked about the price of their Corona Kits. Coupled with the fact that the item listing clearly states that it is the "Ingredients and Instructions", this buyer has absolutely no recourse against the seller's listing on ebay. It was not deceptive or unethical.
> 
> Now, in _this particular_ buyer's defence, from their name and previous auction wins, it's a safe estimation that the owner of the account is a woman. She may have been buying a gift for her home-brewing hubby/partner, who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I've spent enough time on this, I'm off to crack some grain
> 
> Tim.



while i agree partly with what you say, when the seller admits that customers have may been misguided by his misleading advertising, you cannot simply put all the blame onto dumb buyer!


----------



## Black Dog Brewery

An add I just noticed.

I rang him, they are 20 plus yrs old.

Cheers BDB

Stainless Steel beer keg x2, 10 gallons, 20 gallons $60 (07)33498279, (0402)091539, UPPER MOUNT GRAVATT 


STATE: QLD


----------



## glen

mash-ive tuns:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/200-LITRE-STAINLESS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sammus

glen said:


> mash-ive tuns:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/200-LITRE-STAINLESS...1QQcmdZViewItem



Wow this are MASHive tanks! If only I had enough money room and time to build a(nother) small brewery


----------



## Uncle Fester

30 litre HLT HERE

and a 20 litre HLT HERE

And for those with a gas bayonet handy, a 20 litre Natural Gas HLT HERE
Festa


----------



## Brewtus

I love the porkies sellers tell. See this one for a full K&K setup.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...type=osi_widget

Q: does it need a heater does it come with one? thanks Rhonda	12-Jun-07
A: Hi Rhonda, The kit does not have a heater. It does not need one unless you wish to brew top fermenting yeast ales, which aren't very common in Australia....more

LOL :lol:


----------



## Kingy

is that a joke  lol i PM him im hoping to get a return message. If he can make fun and mislead other people i wanna do the same to him


----------



## Kingy

hi mate in australia without temperature control its possible to do ales in summer,autumn and spring at 18-22degrees in most parts of oz and lagers at around 12 in winter. My mate was thinking of getting into it how often do you sell these kits?
cheers kingveebee







Thanks for the advice. I've thought about trying an ale now but was worried it wouldn't work out too well - I'll give one a go, I guess it's only 15 or so dollars if it doesn't work out and my dog will love it anyway. 
My kids sell brew kits all the time so you can either send me a message or just watch their ebay listings. They usually have at least one on for sale every week. 
cheers 
phil



lol,phil macrack has been done. As if his kids would buy and sell Home Brew Gear  

p.s ok ive been drinking and im bored


----------



## Brewtus

On ya kingy...


----------



## Enerjex

lol that will be funny when they go to a homebrew store and buy one of the 50% of the kits on the market that come with ale yeast (maybe even more % with ale yeast). ales work well in winter, i've done 2 inside my house at 18 and did a lager in the garage at 13.


----------



## Brewtus

Enerjex said:


> lol that will be funny when they go to a homebrew store and buy one of the 50% of the kits on the market that come with ale yeast (maybe even more % with ale yeast). ales work well in winter, i've done 2 inside my house at 18 and did a lager in the garage at 13.



95% is closer, most 'lagers' have ale yeast. Coopers Bavarian is the one exception I know.


----------



## hockadays

Black Dog Brewery said:


> An add I just noticed.
> 
> I rang him, they are 20 plus yrs old.
> 
> Cheers BDB
> 
> Stainless Steel beer keg x2, 10 gallons, 20 gallons $60 (07)33498279, (0402)091539, UPPER MOUNT GRAVATT
> 
> 
> STATE: QLD




God! too slow again...sold


----------



## Sammus

Big legal keg, already with tap. HLT? kettle?
pickup only melbourne
link
---------------------------------------------
50L keg, ready to convert, apparently he can post it
Link
---------------------------------------------
25-30L Port barrel, would be good to mature beer in maybe?
Link


----------



## microbe

Enerjex said:


> The listing offers pickup from the store, what's the person going to say when they get to the store to pick it up and see how much cheaper they are on the shelf!


OT I know but follow up

from here "GREAT SELLER, GOOD COMMUNICATIONS, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED."


----------



## Phrak

Keg system
Included is:
1 gas bottle, still half full
1 stainless steel Keg
1 Regulator
1 Tap, plus all fittings and hoses
All in Excellent condition

Pickup only, Maitland, NSW
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Keg-syste...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

300 L Stainless Steel Tank in Altona Meadows, Victoria.

Cut them in half to make 150L pots :huh:


----------



## Lukes

*200 ltr mixing tanks






 
x 2 


*Edit: beaten to it...  *
*


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WATER-CHILLER_W0QQi...1QQcmdZViewItem


WATER CHILLER, MISSING FRONT PANEL. WORKS GREAT.STANDS AROUND 900MM HEIGH. RUNS OF MAIN COLD WATER LINE.

Coffs Harbour, New South Wales.

$50 no bids 1day 20hrs.
$70 buy it now.
Someone must be able to convert this for beer/font chilling.

FROGMAN


----------



## Batz

frogman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WATER-CHILLER_W0QQi...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> WATER CHILLER, MISSING FRONT PANEL. WORKS GREAT.STANDS AROUND 900MM HEIGH. RUNS OF MAIN COLD WATER LINE.
> 
> Coffs Harbour, New South Wales.
> 
> $50 no bids 1day 20hrs.
> $70 buy it now.
> Someone must be able to convert this for beer/font chilling.
> 
> FROGMAN



I don't chill much these days,but if I do the chiller water comes through one of these water chillers first.It was bought for the hot northwest weather but works a treat here during summer as well.

Batz


----------



## Franko

20L water urn

Link


Franko


----------



## xknifepointx

2 x 18 litre kegs for sale on Ebay from Sydney $46 finishes in 30 minutes. get in quick. I think they are pinlock kegs??? not too sure


----------



## Kingy

link? :unsure:


----------



## mayzi

Anyone with room for a coolroom? $500 3 days left, on the central coast NSW. 4.3m * 2.3m *2.4m high.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Freezer-Back_W0QQit...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sammus

3 Large fermenters. Pick up blacktown.

Link


----------



## Mr megalitre

Electric powered esky 20 min to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Coopers-Brewery-Boo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DarkFaerytale

Mr megalitre said:


> Electric powered esky 20 min to go.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Coopers-Brewery-Boo...1QQcmdZViewItem



dude! thats wicked!


----------



## Lukes

Stainless steel tank. diesel, water chemical tank.






6 hours to go.
Pick up only from West Pennant Hills

B)


----------



## Lukes

*Brewing Keg.
*
Someone has done the keg conversion for you.

PICK UP UPPER KEDRON ONLY.


----------



## Lukes

*"Basic Brewing Stepping into All Grain"

I will call it the "welcome to the dark side DVD"

Luke
*


----------



## johnno

Aprox 10 gallon copper washer.

May come in handy for something.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Antique-wood-fired-...bayphotohosting

johnno


----------



## winkle

Lukes said:


> *Brewing Keg.
> *
> Someone has done the keg conversion for you.
> 
> PICK UP UPPER KEDRON ONLY.



I wonder how long it lasts before it gets hooked off stage left? They could have at least airbrushed the logo off.


----------



## Enerjex

nice looking fermenter that, makes you wonder why they didn't just buy a 60 litre plastic job and used the keg as a boiler. looks like a professional modification tho


----------



## reVoxAHB

Lukes said:


> *"Basic Brewing Stepping into All Grain"
> 
> I will call it the "welcome to the dark side DVD"
> 
> Luke
> *


It's a well known fact that all-grain brewing is done in a seated position, exclusively.






Anyone considering moving to AG should budget in a comfortable chair, preferably with adequate back support. I was never made aware of this at my transition, and wound up having to hastily purchase a chair which far outpriced my HLT, Kettle and Tun combined.

Plan for the chair!

reVox


----------



## Enerjex

i didnt even think of that revox, i just budgeted for a 60litre stockpot and burner, the chair has pushed me away from AG for another couple of months


----------



## Stuster

Don't fear, enerjex, AHB is here. We are now trialling the new no-chair style brewing, otherwise known as Bum on a Box (BOAB). It will revolutionise brewing as we know it. :super: 


Not sorry for going off topic here. This is a terrible thread. It only leads to more purchases (or wishes for).


----------



## Uncle Fester

LPG gas fired boiler $26 atm

at 77cm diameter, and just over 1m in height, I guestimate volume to be circa 50 litres.

Link

Festa


----------



## Morrie0069

200 Litre Stainless Steel mixing tank.

Link




Currently $120, pickup only in Victoria.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Thermostat-Plus-Bra...1QQcmdZViewItem

thermostat $69.50 buy it now in melb, perfect for winter attatched to a heating pad or belt, worth $110 at G&G

wish i could afford it at the moment

-Phill


----------



## domonsura

Stuster said:


> Not sorry for going off topic here. This is a terrible thread. It only leads to more purchases (or wishes for).



I love this thread and hate it as well, I've scored a couple of good things after someone has pointed then out, but I've also missed out on quite a few things that I'd been quietly h34r: watching and hoping no-one would notice.....  ........right up until someone puts them up here and all of a sudden there are 500 people watching it..... :angry: 
AHB giveth and it taketh away............lol


----------



## Kingy

Enerjex said:


> i didnt even think of that revox, i just budgeted for a 60litre stockpot and burner, the chair has pushed me away from AG for another couple of months



i just use an old computer chair with the back removed that way i can roll around the shed on it and swivel the chair without having to get up and turn around  

cheers kingy


----------



## Enerjex

lol that's a good idea, however 6 months ago i threw out my old computer chair.... because the back was broken ... anyway if anyone's interested in a 36ltr robinox ss stockpot there's one here brand new starting at $70. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STOCK-POT-Robinox-P...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jayse

Morrie0069 said:


> 200 Litre Stainless Steel mixing tank.
> 
> Link
> 
> View attachment 13415
> 
> 
> Currently $120, pickup only in Victoria.



I have a slight feeling from putting a couple two and twos' together that the seller there might be goliath dave a ex adelaide HBS guy selling that and another 400litre SS vessel. Looks like he's called it quits on turning the bits into a brew system. Could be wrong.


Jayse


----------



## drsmurto

One for the Adelaideans...... 50 grolsch bottles

No bids, 2 hours to go

Edit - found another 80 Link

Yes, i am bored at work.


----------



## Eugene

CO 2 cylinder, looks to be OK, 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Co2-Cylinder-Home-B...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldbugman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/c02-tap-and-kegs-go...1QQcmdZViewItem

For you party keggers out there.


Bit pricey though


----------



## turto77

Bottle storage, looks good if you are using stubbies

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-STUBBIE...ViewItem


----------



## mika

Anyone bought one of these ?

Price doesn't seem too bad, even with postage. Just wondering if they've got that silly un-welded overlap inside that I've seen on some other of these little kegs.


----------



## danman

WOW that is a sweet setup.
that would look great in my place,open to donations guys!

cheers,dan


----------



## Mr megalitre

Check this beer thingy out. A great write up too.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-Scientific-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## brettprevans

Mr megalitre said:


> Check this beer thingy out. A great write up too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-Scientific-...1QQcmdZViewItem


I dont know what this ebay guy is on about but is looks liek it has nothing to do with beer. I asked 2 engineers (a mate and his old man) and this is what they had to say...

E1: Not entirely sure what it is for, but I am almost 100% that it was not designed to hold a beer bottle. It looks like a positional stage for machining stuff or mounting/assembling.

E2:Nonius make specialised x-ray tubes and associated kit. Could be an assembly jig for demountable x-ray tubes (ones where you can replace the filament and anode).????? Looks like the sort of gear that I get into trouble for buying and hoarding...

So doubtful thats its for beer. but more power to him for giving it a go.


----------



## drsmurto

HAHAHAHAHA! 

Never thought of pinching an old piece of equipment from the lab and tarting it up and calling it a beer-thing-a-me-jig-a-meter..... :blink: 

As for working on beer, we at the CSIRO dont work on beer, we drink it when we should be working... or browse beer forums h34r: 

Wonder what would happen if i took the old HPLC, removed the cover, added a beer bottle..... <_<


----------



## Enerjex

looks more like a lathe to me


----------



## Weizguy

Looks like a lathe to me too.

Good marketing though, and I might buy it for $30, if they included a full bottle of Schneider Weisse :lol: 

Seth


----------



## dan_pilbara

You'd have to be able to do something with this

LPG gas tank Stainless steel 900mm long 375mm dia 90lt $15


----------



## Phrak

dan_pilbara said:


> You'd have to be able to do something with this
> 
> LPG gas tank Stainless steel 900mm long 375mm dia 90lt $15


Link please?


----------



## Duff

Phrak said:


> Link please?



Have to be this one Tim.

Cheers.


----------



## glenos

Les the Weizguy said:


> Looks like a lathe to me too.
> 
> Good marketing though, and I might buy it for $30, if they included a full bottle of Schneider Weisse :lol:
> 
> Seth



I would say it is a mounting table for single crystal x-ray diffraction. You shine x-rays on a crystal and the pattern of the diffracted light tells you about the atomic structure of the crystal


----------



## Uncle Fester

Not Evilbay, but Trading post.

5 x 20 litre ex-postmix kegs @ $40.00 each in Tassie

Linky Link

Fester.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Huge fridge...could also make a very good fermentation fridge if you brew all the time, hehe. NSW pickup only.  

$1 at the moment.

Timber pub glass refrigerator in good working condition


----------



## sqyre

Mrs sqyre was doing her weekly search on ebay for a bar shaped sex toy which reaches every old corner...

and found by accident this sweet old corner bar..

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1

Anyone got a spare $2500 lying around...

(thats for the sex toy she did find...whats a "Pat-o-matic 5000"???) :blink: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> Mrs sqyre was doing her weekly search on ebay for a bar shaped sex toy which reaches every old corner...
> 
> and found by accident this sweet old corner bar..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Anyone got a spare $2500 lying around...
> 
> (thats for the sex toy she did find...whats a "Pat-o-matic 5000"???) :blink:
> 
> Sqyre...




Looks more like a confessional


----------



## Uncle Fester

Gas fired Copper boiler in Melbourne $20 - 1 day to go.

Link


Anybody want to expand their brewery?/ Ross maybe??  

1000 litre kettle link

Fester

[Edit] Spulling [/Edit]


----------



## Doc

Mini Bar keg fridge. $100 buy now. Holds 2 corny kegs.
Brisbane.
Link

Doc


----------



## drsmurto

Not entirely beer related but i figured there are enough poms on this site one of you may want to relive past glory, however fleeting it may have been....

Link

Cheers
DrSmurto

EDIT - 4 hours to go, 0 bids


----------



## Ross

DrSmurto said:


> Not entirely beer related but i figured there are enough poms on this site one of you may want to relive past glory, however fleeting it may have been....
> 
> Link
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto
> 
> EDIT - 4 hours to go, 0 bids



Well I put 99c on it B) Would look good behind the bar  

cheers ross


----------



## Jye

Ross said:


> Well I put 99c on it B) Would look good behind the bar
> 
> cheers ross



I hope its worth the $6 postage


----------



## microbe

50 Wort Chillers here


----------



## Batz

microbe said:


> 50 Wort Chillers here




mashmaster


----------



## kirem

am I missing something here?

$5.00 starting bid.......

aren't they listed at $140 or so?


----------



## fixa

Yeah, whats the go there? brissybrew?


----------



## Screwtop

Obviously with water restrictions and 'No chill" nobody's buying chillers.


----------



## Batz

kirem said:


> am I missing something here?
> 
> $5.00 starting bid.......
> 
> aren't they listed at $140 or so?




Yes you are missing something......6 days to go

Watch what magic happens  

Batz


----------



## Ross

DrSmurto said:


> Not entirely beer related but i figured there are enough poms on this site one of you may want to relive past glory, however fleeting it may have been....
> 
> Link
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto
> 
> EDIT - 4 hours to go, 0 bids




thanks DrSmurto, I got the poster for 0.99c - I can now relive the glory  

cheers Ross


----------



## ant

Batz said:


> Yes you are missing something......6 days to go
> 
> Watch what magic happens
> 
> Batz



... Batz was right. Just like magic, they disappeared!


----------



## Punter

ant said:


> ... Batz was right. Just like magic, they disappeared!



whats the story Brissy?
seller ended auction and cancelled all bids :blink:


----------



## lucas

there's a new auction with one chiller and a starting price of $5. I'd guess he didn't mean to list 50 of them available as a single auction. A little disappointing, but totally understandable


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FILT...1QQcmdZViewItem 

Just found these, may look at getting one or two. They seem very reasonably priced.

BYB

Also found this http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COOPERS-VINTAGE-ALE...1QQcmdZViewItem what a bloody joke :lol: :lol: Who would honestly pay this sought of money. I would sooner buy a case of Grange Hermitage and know that in years to come I would get my money back or even make some. 

BYB


----------



## Jye

Back Yard Brewer said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FILT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Just found these, may look at getting one or two. They seem very reasonably priced.
> 
> BYB



Im pretty sure thats a 1 micron nominal filter and not absolute.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

300L chest freezer, vic south east starting at 1 buck

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1


----------



## crozdog

New Stainless Steel Stock Pot 59 Litre $140 + $22.50 postage

ends today 17-Jul-07 at 18:46:33 AEST


----------



## Enerjex

Little benchtop 5 litre keg dispenser
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Dispenser-Keg-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Couple of aluminium stock pots starting at $10
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stock-pot-Aluminium...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stock-pot-Aluminium...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## danbeer

A bunch of CO2 fire extinguishers at Graysonline (pickup in Victoria)
Auction starts 20th/july.

here


----------



## Doc

CUB 50l Keg Fermenter <_< St Kilda Melb.

Doc


----------



## turto77

Tap lock, keep the kids out

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Font...1QQcmdZViewItem

Turto


----------



## Enerjex

i notice that cub keg auction is now coming up as invalid


----------



## Jye

Looks like someone in the US is trying to sell us CO2 cylinders, but as far as I know no one will fill them. Is this still correct?

Link


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> Looks like someone in the US is trying to sell us CO2 cylinders, but as far as I know no one will fill them. Is this still correct?
> 
> Link



Jye, i don't think it's that expensive to get one certified here. I'm concerned about what thread it uses. If it's American it won't fit the regs here. I've asked the seller the question.

Cheers Ross


----------



## lucas

getting a ntp(?) reg from the US would be less of an issue than getting it refilled at a place that only has bsp(?) threads on their gear


----------



## Screwtop

lucas said:


> getting a ntp(?) reg from the US would be less of an issue than getting it refilled at a place that only has bsp(?) threads on their gear




You could fit a $12.00 adaptor, but they remove the valve and pressure test the cylinder, then refill with gas. What thread is the cylinder neck?


----------



## Batz

Party keg,one of the original types not the Chinese newies.
Not bad for $125 ATM

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-keg-9-litre-st...1QQcmdZViewItem


Batz


----------



## johnno

40 litre Birko.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOT-WATER-URN-ELECT...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz

johnno said:


> 40 litre Birko.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOT-WATER-URN-ELECT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> cheers
> johnno




Nice find Johnno,perfect HLT

Batz


----------



## Doc

this tooheys can is in celebration of our 3,000,000,000 can 
20 bucks on eBay

Bargin 

Doc


----------



## troydo

This looks interesting....

Sunbeam Beer Mate:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sunbeam-Beer-Mate-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

i went looking and found the sunbeam page:
http://www.sunbeam.com.au/products/product...amp;sec_id=48... it has a pdf instruction manual.. looks nifty


----------



## DarkFaerytale

421L chest freezer melbourne

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1

250L chest freezer melbourne

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1

-Phill


----------



## ozpowell

Troydo said:


> This looks interesting....
> 
> Sunbeam Beer Mate:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sunbeam-Beer-Mate-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i went looking and found the sunbeam page:
> http://www.sunbeam.com.au/products/product...amp;sec_id=48... it has a pdf instruction manual.. looks nifty



My understanding of this product is that it doesn't use CO2, just maintains pressure via an air pump. It reckons it keeps beer fresh for up to 5 days, but would be better if it used CO2 charges. Wonder if it could be adapted to use soda stream charges....

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## mitysa

Hi guys, found this on greysonline

QUANTITY OF 6 X LARGE STYLE HOT WATER URNS

www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=1715277

Currently at $69, auction closes Tuesday, 24 July 2007 3:00:00 PM AEST


----------



## wabster

ozpowell said:


> My understanding of this product is that it doesn't use CO2, just maintains pressure via an air pump. It reckons it keeps beer fresh for up to 5 days, but would be better if it used CO2 charges. Wonder if it could be adapted to use soda stream charges....
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael.



I recall this product being reviewed in the Sydney Morning Herald Good Living Guide some time back, but probably less than 18 months ago. While I don't recall the gassing issue what I do remember is some mention that it doesn't take any standard keg. Is my memory correct? I do however distinctly recall the reviewer being quite lukewarm about this product.

However I reckon Sunbeam could be on a winner if they research it a bit more and modify it to consumer requirements here in Oz. I wonder if, and on whom, they did any product research and testing. Maybe we should all volunteer to help them out? Cheerz Wab :beer: :beer:


----------



## troydo

in the manual it says it fits all commercial 5l kegs...


----------



## DarkFaerytale

got alot of kegs?

701L chest freezer :blink: 
melbourne 700$


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1


----------



## ham2k

I've always wondered if these things could do a mash?

http://www.graysonline.com.au/catalogue.as...SALE_TYPE=THUMB

Or is an icebox unsuitable?


----------



## Enerjex

The page didn't come up because the auction's finished ham2k, but it's interesting you bring that up. I assume you're talking about the techni ice ice boxes. The company is in Frankston I found their website and they also trade on ebay. The reason it's interesting you bring it up is that I actually asked a question on ebay about the suitability of the compressed insulation with temps up to 80c, awaiting a response. Here's a link to one..... 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/5-to-16-day-ice-rat...1QQcmdZViewItem

no affiliation etc.


----------



## Blackfish

Hey
Is it kosher to post your own items for sale here? 

I would do it 'anonymously' but fear being found out and lynched by angry brewers after watching them burn my brewshed to the ground.  

whats the go?
FHG


----------



## ham2k

Enerjex said:


> The page didn't come up because the auction's finished ham2k, but it's interesting you bring that up. I assume you're talking about the techni ice ice boxes. The company is in Frankston I found their website and they also trade on ebay. The reason it's interesting you bring it up is that I actually asked a question on ebay about the suitability of the compressed insulation with temps up to 80c, awaiting a response. Here's a link to one.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/5-to-16-day-ice-rat...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> no affiliation etc.



yep, those are the ones. If they are going to say this:

" 7 YEAR UN-CONDITIONAL GUARANTEEE, backed by Techniice Australia. "A REAL GUARANTEE" that covers the entire box and usage for 7 years NO STRINGS ATTACHED."

then i suppose its ok.


----------



## Jye

fhgwgads said:


> Hey
> Is it kosher to post your own items for sale here?
> 
> I would do it 'anonymously' but fear being found out and lynched by angry brewers after watching them burn my brewshed to the ground.
> 
> whats the go?
> FHG



Go for it, brewers sell items here all the time.


----------



## Enerjex

ham2k said:


> yep, those are the ones. If they are going to say this:
> 
> " 7 YEAR UN-CONDITIONAL GUARANTEEE, backed by Techniice Australia. "A REAL GUARANTEE" that covers the entire box and usage for 7 years NO STRINGS ATTACHED."
> 
> then i suppose its ok.




Yeah I might just go for it, the 80 litre ones are finishing only about $10-15 more than the 60 litre ones, it's going to work out just as expensive to get a 60 litre regular esky so may as well have a rad icebox instead.


----------



## Doc

fhgwgads said:


> Hey
> Is it kosher to post your own items for sale here?
> 
> I would do it 'anonymously' but fear being found out and lynched by angry brewers after watching them burn my brewshed to the ground.
> 
> whats the go?
> FHG



No probs. Post them in The AHB Marketplace forum.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Blackfish

Doc said:


> No probs. Post them in The AHB Marketplace forum.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


Done
Thanks Jye and Doc :beer:


----------



## brettprevans

Enerjex said:


> Yeah I might just go for it, the 80 litre ones are finishing only about $10-15 more than the 60 litre ones, it's going to work out just as expensive to get a 60 litre regular esky so may as well have a rad icebox instead.


im interested as to what your planning on using them for Enerjex? Ive had a look at the dimentions and only the 120L look tall enough (63cm) to fit a fermentor. Are you using cubes? Cause I would love to find something ito use in addtion to my 100can cooler (short of buying a freezer).


----------



## Batz

Super Automatica bottle capper

$12.00 with 3 hours to go

Gold Coast


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Best-Made-bottle-ca...1QQcmdZViewItem


Batz


----------



## Enerjex

citymorgue2 said:


> im interested as to what your planning on using them for Enerjex? Ive had a look at the dimentions and only the 120L look tall enough (63cm) to fit a fermentor. Are you using cubes? Cause I would love to find something ito use in addtion to my 100can cooler (short of buying a freezer).



Intention is for a mash tun, I bought the 60litre version of it and it arrived this morning. I dumped 20litres of 75 degree water into it before and am leaving it for an hour, I'm a little worried about the lining expanding though. Will post my findings shortly.

Edit: Put 20 litres of 75degrees water into cold icebox. Let it sit for 10 mins to warm the ice box up, water was 65 degrees. shut it up for 1 hour and water was 64 degrees. 20cm x 3cm bubble expanded in inner lining that comes out about 1cm.... this may have been avoided but warming the esky up slowly, however hopefully this is the only expansion that occurs and its good to go from here. Just have to find some fittings for it to suit the thread and the larger than normal drain hole.


----------



## brettprevans

found this ebay site  while googling sanatisers. funnily enough only 1 sanitiser being sold and heaps of hops.

1lb = 440g. the guy is selling them for around $11 a lb. no idea as to quality/age of hops etc. just found it so im passing it on. no affil etc etc

EDIT: on further investigation this guy is operating out of the US (no idea why its listed on the AUS ebay site). so prob not worth the effort.


----------



## jayse

citymorgue2 said:


> EDIT: on further investigation this guy is operating out of the US (no idea why its listed on the AUS ebay site). so prob not worth the effort.



In Australia theres only really one main thing thats sold weighed by the pound and ounces etc.


----------



## Darren

Is that gold Jayse?

cheers

Darren


----------



## AUHEAMIC

Darren said:


> Is that gold Jayse?


Acapulco gold


----------



## Fents

Peels said:


> Acapulco gold



'erbal gold B)


----------



## Hutch

citymorgue2 said:


> EDIT: on further investigation this guy is operating out of the US (no idea why its listed on the AUS ebay site). so prob not worth the effort.



Interesting...so has anyone bought hops from this store? 
Always concerns me when they don't post shipping costs, particularly from the US. Might make for a good bulk-buy source though...

Also, not sure you'd be able to get the StarSan through normal post. Imagine that stuff leaking in a shipping container for 8 weeks!


----------



## LovesToBrew

suitable starter kit http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOMEBREW-KIT-brew-y...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ham2k

Sick of Bottling?

http://www.graysonline.com.au/sale.asp?SALE_ID=60968

PET & GLASS BOTTLE FILLING & PACKAGING EQUIPMENT from Fosters.


----------



## Tony

60 liter firmenters for $13 in sydney

heaps of them.

Pick up only so im out...... bummer, i need one too.

cheers


----------



## Josh

Tony said:


> 60 liter firmenters for $13 in sydney
> 
> heaps of them.
> 
> Pick up only so im out...... bummer, i need one too.
> 
> cheers


Link?


----------



## Tony

oops silly me 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-Drum-Tank-Sto...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers

PS. if anyone in sydney is getting some and are doing a trip to newey in the near future, PM me please  I need 2 of them but wont be going to sydney for them.


----------



## KillerRx4

nice find Tony


----------



## Doogiechap

SS Mixing Tank.
The dimensions are ambiguous but it looks like it would hold at least 150 litres.

Grays Auctions
Pickup Only
UNIT E3, 3-29 BIRNIE AVENUE, LIDCOMBE, NSW
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Phrak

If that's not big enough for you, there's 2x 5500L jacketed, insulated, Stainless tanks at the bottom of that auction's catalogue.

All you need is some glad-wrap and a pin-hole :blink:


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Beer Engine - Perth

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Tap_W0QQitemZ1...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers


----------



## v8r

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/4-Burner-Gas-ring-l...1QQcmdZViewItem

4 burner, sydney


----------



## microbe

50 L Stockpot only $50 starting bid - Central Coast NSW


----------



## DarkFaerytale

400L chest freezer, pick up from ringwood, Vic. 50$

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1

-Phill


----------



## brettprevans

DarkFaerytale said:


> 400L chest freezer, pick up from ringwood, Vic. 50$
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1
> 
> -Phill


thats been on ebay before (well exact same pics anyway). at $50 its worth a bid.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

30 plate heat exchanger starting at $125.00

also check out his other auctions for a 20plate version and some filter bags that look interesting


----------



## wheeliekegman

I have had this sitting in my Garage for soooo long.

It is time to make some room.

It's on eBay but it might be worth having a look!

Check it out here --> VB Esky on Ebay


----------



## wheeliekegman

Well I think this might be a little more to everyones liking!

A Home Bar project that I'm sure would feature in the projets forum during or after completion --> Ebay Link

And a four way floodable beer font including Taps --> Ebay Link

Definately NOT a retailer! - Actually am a Baker at the moment - Just love beer on tap - A LOT!

Moved as requested - Sorry to cause a fuss!


----------



## DarkFaerytale

citymorgue2 said:


> thats been on ebay before (well exact same pics anyway). at $50 its worth a bid.



it's the same one CM2 i asked the seller. i keep looking at the damn things even tho i know i can't afford them

-Phill


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Conicals in the US


----------



## mika

How much to ship to Perth though Vlad ?  Think that might sink the deal.


----------



## roger mellie

mika_lika said:


> How much to ship to Perth though Vlad ?  Think that might sink the deal.



Sent the dude an email

$229 for the conical
$104 for shipping (he didnt say what method but I suspect that it would take a few weeks)

At 0.85 that works out to be < AUD400 landed

And it fits in my frigde

Im tempted

RM


----------



## Screwtop

wheeliekegman said:


> I have had this sitting in my Garage for soooo long.
> 
> It is time to make some room.
> 
> It's on eBay but it might be worth having a look!
> 
> Check it out here --> VB Esky on Ebay




I'm enlightened, that's where ESKYS are made, of course, in ESK in Qld. Already knew what came from Condomine in Qld.


----------



## coolum brewer

roger mellie said:


> Sent the dude an email
> 
> $229 for the conical
> $104 for shipping (he didnt say what method but I suspect that it would take a few weeks)
> 
> At 0.85 that works out to be < AUD400 landed
> 
> And it fits in my frigde
> 
> Im tempted
> 
> RM



Bought one of these from the same guy a few months back and am very happy with it. Quite good quality. Shipment took only a couple of weeks.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## pokolbinguy

"HUGE 300L (approx) Caravell chest/deep freezer"

Currently $60.00

End time:	10-Aug-07 14:34:46 AEST (1 day 16 hours)

Item location:	Bligh Park, New South Wales, Australia


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HUGE-300L-approx-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## big d

roger mellie said:


> Sent the dude an email
> 
> $229 for the conical
> $104 for shipping (he didnt say what method but I suspect that it would take a few weeks)
> 
> At 0.85 that works out to be < AUD400 landed
> 
> And it fits in my frigde
> 
> Im tempted
> 
> RM


Im so tempted ive convinced the wife(95%) so see how i go with the other 5%.The way the ozzie dollar is against the us dollar its a good a time as any to be buying up.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Maple

Corner Bar

Looks like a beauty bit of decoration, and only $20.50 with just over a day to go, I'd certainly add this to the brew shed if I were in NSW....

Bar

Maple


----------



## Steve

Maple said:


> Corner Bar
> 
> Looks like a beauty bit of decoration, and only $20.50 with just over a day to go, I'd certainly add this to the brew shed if I were in NSW....
> 
> Bar
> 
> Maple




Thats a bloody ripper! :super:


----------



## Jye

Not ebay but Underwood Demolition Market had a 3 ring burner there today, a little rusty but all the valves still turned. I didnt ask what they wanted but cant imagine it being to much.


----------



## Steve

Maple said:


> Corner Bar
> 
> Looks like a beauty bit of decoration, and only $20.50 with just over a day to go, I'd certainly add this to the brew shed if I were in NSW....
> 
> Bar
> 
> Maple




this bar is only up to $31.00 with 7 hrs to go :huh: Am I missing something? Will it jump up to $$$$$$ in the last hour or so?


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> Not ebay but Underwood Demolition Market had a 3 ring burner there today, a little rusty but all the valves still turned. I didnt ask what they wanted but cant imagine it being to much.



Ring and ask first...been hit with a bit of hyway robbery from them before.. They seem to think everything is an antique.. :angry: 

check against BCF price for a new one.. i think i spent $30 on the burner then $20 for the hose....

I could be wrong.. but it cant hurt..  

Sqyre....


----------



## floppinab

Steve said:


> this bar is only up to $31.00 with 7 hrs to go :huh: Am I missing something? Will it jump up to $$$$$$ in the last hour or so?



WOW, I picked a bar like this........ almost identical same leather inlays, integrated bar fridge, certainly manufactured by the same company, mines about half a metre longer on one side and I got 3 bar stools with it as well, probably in a little better nick than this one.

MINE WAS A SHIT LOAD MORE THAN $31!!!!!

Some one's going to get a bargain.


----------



## Punter

floppinab said:


> WOW, I picked a bar like this........ almost identical same leather inlays, integrated bar fridge, certainly manufactured by the same company, mines about half a metre longer on one side and I got 3 bar stools with it as well, probably in a little better nick than this one.
> 
> MINE WAS A SHIT LOAD MORE THAN $31!!!!!
> 
> Some one's going to get a bargain.



Shhhhhhh!!!! B)


----------



## Steve

Punter said:


> Shhhhhhh!!!! B)




have you bid on it Punter? :beer:


----------



## Punter

Steve said:


> have you bid on it Punter? :beer:


 Not yet Steve. Will wait to see how much it goes up first.
Just spent a fair bit on a flooded font the other night, so the
minister of finances may not approve if it goes too high.


----------



## troywhite

Steve said:


> this bar is only up to $31.00 with 7 hrs to go :huh: Am I missing something?



Pickup only, probably weighs a half ton and would be a bastard to transport. I think that answers your low price question


----------



## troydo

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEGS-TAPS-WORT...bayphotohosting

kegging setup and fermenters and stuff...

23.5 L kegs ?!?!

Troy


----------



## Steve

troywhite said:


> Pickup only, probably weighs a half ton and would be a bastard to transport. I think that answers your low price question




splits into 4 pieces troy.....if only I lived in Sydney and owned a ute :angry:


----------



## troydo

yeah im considering a road trip


----------



## Sammus

Interesting beer mugs. dunno how safe they would be to drink from though

Link


----------



## RobW

Sammus said:


> Interesting beer mugs. dunno how safe they would be to drink from though
> 
> Link



I have a near identical one of those made from pewter - the ubiquitous 21st present of the 70s  

Makes the beer taste like crap though <_<


----------



## Punter

floppinab said:


> WOW, I picked a bar like this........ almost identical same leather inlays, integrated bar fridge, certainly manufactured by the same company, mines about half a metre longer on one side and I got 3 bar stools with it as well, probably in a little better nick than this one.
> 
> MINE WAS A SHIT LOAD MORE THAN $31!!!!!
> 
> Some one's going to get a bargain.



Score!!
Got it for the massive sum of $157.50 :super:


----------



## drsmurto

RobW said:


> I have a near identical one of those made from pewter - the ubiquitous 21st present of the 70s



And the 90s :beerbang:


----------



## Ross

Punter said:


> Score!!
> Got it for the massive sum of $157.50 :super:



Mate, if you got that bar for $157.50 then that's one of the bargins of the year....well done :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Enerjex

that's a nice looking bar. well done mate gonna have to keep my eyes open for bars in melbourne


----------



## Punter

Ross said:


> Mate, if you got that bar for $157.50 then that's one of the bargins of the year....well done :super:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Sure did Ross, problem is i'm moving house next weekend because
we are about to knock our place down and rebuild. I wont be able to 
enjoy using it untill after Christmas


----------



## Doc

An interesting Urn/Steam unit.
Bribie Island QLD

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jye

2 18 gallon kegs Adelaide


----------



## Steve

Punter said:


> Score!!
> Got it for the massive sum of $157.50 :super:




Nice one Punter.....im very jealous. :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## floppinab

Punter said:


> Score!!
> Got it for the massive sum of $157.50 :super:



Good get. As I said before it's almost identical to mine except mine's a bit bigger and came with 3 matching stools. I won't post how much I paid for mine......


----------



## niceshoes

200L Food Grade Stainless Steel Drums -Sydney

200L Drum


Ian...


----------



## therook

Kegs and Reg in Newxcastle area

link


----------



## pokolbinguy

This could make a great AG setup!!!


Commercial stainless steel bench
Current bid:	AU $178.50 

End time:	16-Aug-07 19:00:00 AEST (1 day 2 hours)

Item location:	Kingswood, Outer Western Sydney, NSW, Australia


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Commercial-stainles...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rhino171

Kegerator, kegs and spares in Melbourne.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...E:IT&ih=011


----------



## the_fuzz

I thought someone in Sydney with a truck or trailer could make some good use out of this - especially the fact it's only $10

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ADME:B:EF:US:11


----------



## Ross

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I thought someone in Sydney with a truck or trailer could make some good use out of this - especially the fact it's only $10
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ADME:B:EF:US:11



Good find.... I'd be grabbing if I lived local.

Cheers Ross


----------



## pokolbinguy

God damn wish I owned a ute!!!!


----------



## Enerjex

wish it was in melbourne! not only could i make beer on it, i could make noodles on it too


----------



## pokolbinguy

and maybe even babies???

Sorry it just came to my head


----------



## DarkFaerytale

holy crap!

300L freezer, 20 bucks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1

ringwood/melbourne

this picture is familiar, been up befor

-Phill


----------



## ant

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I thought someone in Sydney with a truck or trailer could make some good use out of this - especially the fact it's only $10
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ADME:B:EF:US:11



The hot food warmer  from same seller would be good HLT - or you could remove element and use it for open fermentation???


----------



## the_fuzz

thought someone could put this into some good use

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GAS-WASH-BOILER_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem

:beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy

Bars........ well one is, one could be


BAR - WOODEN - Cyprus Top

Starting bid	AU $30.00 
End time:	20-Aug-07 11:22:46 AEST (2 days 17 hours)
Item location:	Upper Caboolture, Queensland, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BAR-WOODEN-Cyprus-T...1QQcmdZViewItem


Office Reception Desk

Current bid:	AU $50.00 
End time:	22-Aug-07 11:56:31 AEST (4 days 17 hours)
Item location:	Kent St, Sydney, NSW, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Office-Reception-De...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

5L beer keg dispenser :huh:


----------



## glen

Has anybrewer seen one of these in the flesh/metal? Would it make a reasonable mash tun?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/60L-STAINLESS-STEEL...1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks 
Glen.


----------



## Ross

glen said:


> Has anybrewer seen one of these in the flesh/metal? Would it make a reasonable mash tun?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/60L-STAINLESS-STEEL...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Thanks
> Glen.



Not seen one, but if you can get for the starting price, it has to be worth a punt B) 

edit: 30 day money back guarentee as well, so little risk.

Cheers Ross


----------



## LovesToBrew

glen said:


> Has anybrewer seen one of these in the flesh/metal? Would it make a reasonable mash tun?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/60L-STAINLESS-STEEL...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Thanks
> Glen.



That's an interesting design concept... i don't really understand what it's place is. there's no insulation so it's no cooler, and it's probably too thin to be any sort of boiler. wonder what the original manufacturer's intention was for it


----------



## glen

LovesToBrew said:


> That's an interesting design concept... i don't really understand what it's place is. there's no insulation so it's no cooler, and it's probably too thin to be any sort of boiler. wonder what the original manufacturer's intention was for it



says it's insulated with environmentally friendly c-pentane (doesn't sound friendly)


----------



## glenos

glen said:


> says it's insulated with environmentally friendly c-pentane (doesn't sound friendly)



cyclo-pentane is a 5 C ring molecule, it is more environmentally friendly then CFCs or possibly even styrene.

Google says it is quite a good insulator too.


----------



## Doogiechap

Greys Auctions BIOTECH AND FOOD PROCESSING EQUIPMENT NSW PICK UP
Awesome list of goodies. Too many to list individually (from Stainless tanks to PLC's and contol panels)
Here  
Wished I lived in NSW


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-Drum-Tank-Sto...1QQcmdZViewItem

75 lt fermenters.
$12.99. But it now.
P/U. only Blacktown, New South Wales.
Several Available. At least 15 in pictures.

FROGMAN.


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Dispenser-Keg-...1QQcmdZViewItem

5 lt keg fridge/dispenser.
Uses Co2 cartridges.
Currently at $20.50.
$30 Aust wide postage.

FROGMAN


----------



## the_fuzz

frogman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-Drum-Tank-Sto...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 75 lt fermenters.
> $12.99. But it now.
> P/U. only Blacktown, New South Wales.
> Several Available. At least 15 in pictures.
> 
> FROGMAN.



I bought 2 of these about 6 months ago. They come from a printing factory and contained some type of varnish type solution. So they have a very strong smell to them - I left my sitting with some bleach in them for about 1 week and there was no more smell. I have made several beers in them and have had no problems.

Just thought everyone should know before buying them - there is a smell..... :blink:


----------



## niceshoes

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I bought 2 of these about 6 months ago. They come from a printing factory and contained some type of varnish type solution. So they have a very strong smell to them - I left my sitting with some bleach in them for about 1 week and there was no more smell. I have made several beers in them and have had no problems.
> 
> Just thought everyone should know before buying them - there is a smell..... :blink:




Yep I bought 3 of these last week and there was a strong smell of painters varnish.
The seller assured me that the material was non-toxic.

I haven't washed them out yet but they certainly will do the job.


Ian...


----------



## Weizguy

Not cheap, but interesting!

64 oz ( 2 litre) Swing-top Beer Growlers from a defunct brewery in Vegas.

Seth


----------



## johnno

Les the Weizguy said:


> Not cheap, but interesting!
> 
> 64 oz ( 2 litre) Swing-top Beer Growlers from a defunct brewery in Vegas.
> 
> Seth




Now that is something I would love to get for the brewery. Too bad they are not for sale over here.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Weizguy

johnno said:


> Now that is something I would love to get for the brewery. Too bad they are not for sale over here.
> 
> cheers
> johnno


Johnno,

U could buy them direct from Germany, or I have spotted some cheaper screw-top units on evil-bay in the US.

I went with the swing-top and had it sent to California for collection by an AHB member/ good friend who's over there at the moment. I'll be getting one or two, depending on his capacity to carry them.
Like I said, not cheap, but nice to have to carry some great beer (mine) when I go somewhere (BYO/Party/function).

Bulk buy from Deutschland?

Seth :beerbang:


----------



## crozdog

Just found this  & a couple of others like it ;-)


GO Garry Go!


----------



## crozdog

200l stainless drum here 

Location yarra Glen Vic.
Currently $80 no bids @ 6 days to go


----------



## paul

Those 2 litre growlers are available from The Lobethal Beerhouse in Adelaide. They cost $35 filled with poison and are $20 to refill.


----------



## turto77

heap of chest freezers SA pickup

Grays Online


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=013

(3) X 1 .5 Gallon HOMEBREW KEGS.

Bit smaller than what I want. 
Sill wouldn't mind one if someone here Buys them.  
$51 USD.
$100 USD Freight. :angry: 

FROGMAN


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=002
In line Co2 reg.
Starting at $9.99 USD.
Postage $24.50 USD.

FROGMAN

Edit = All better now with correct link.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Les the Weizguy said:


> Johnno,
> 
> U could buy them direct from Germany, or I have spotted some cheaper screw-top units on evil-bay in the US.
> 
> I went with the swing-top and had it sent to California for collection by an AHB member/ good friend who's over there at the moment. I'll be getting one or two, depending on his capacity to carry them.
> Like I said, not cheap, but nice to have to carry some great beer (mine) when I go somewhere (BYO/Party/function).
> 
> Bulk buy from Deutschland?
> 
> Seth :beerbang:




Saw these at my local brewcraft (church st Richmond) no idea what they cost though, and it was a while ago so I dont know if they are still there.


----------



## bconnery

frogman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=012
> 
> In line Co2 reg.
> Starting at $9.99 USD.
> Postage $24.50 USD.
> 
> FROGMAN



I followed that link and got the most wooden looking Co2 reg I've every seen  



It appears to be more of a Boags branded fake wood barrel keg end...


----------



## frogman

bconnery said:


> I followed that link and got the most wooden looking Co2 reg I've every seen
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to be more of a Boags branded fake wood barrel keg end...




BUGGER. Didn't want that link to come up. 
I want that for myself.

Link now corrected.

FROGMAN.


----------



## Lukes

3 mini taylor kegs and will ship to Aust but it will cost you. :blink: 

standard cornies @ $15 each but $50 each to ship. <_<


----------



## the_fuzz

hot water elements

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOT-WATER-ELEMENT-T...1QQcmdZViewItem

thought these would be good for a kettle

Only thing that worry's me is the wattage 3600 or 4800, could these run on a standard home outlet?


----------



## mika

P=VI, Voltage =240V, Max amps for most outlets = 10.
Therefore Max. Power is 2400Watts.
I've heard of 15amp outlets though, which could take you to 3600W, but think they're a special wiring job.


----------



## Sammus

In my power box I noticed that my light circuit is 10A but all the others are 16A. I was wondering why it didnt trip when I ran my electric HLT and a kitchen kettle from the same outlet...

edit: its a very old house. dunno how normal/safe this is...


----------



## mika

Some circuits may need 'startup' current, and thus should be fused, wired accordingly. Not sure I'd be testing it too often.


----------



## Phrak

Sammus said:


> In my power box I noticed that my light circuit is 10A but all the others are 16A. I was wondering why it didnt trip when I ran my electric HLT and a kitchen kettle from the same outlet...
> 
> edit: its a very old house. dunno how normal/safe this is...


O/T I know, but 16A breakers for power-point circuits perfectly normal and safe. The GPOs (power points) are rated to 10A each, but you've (usually) got multiple points running on one circuit.

Having said that, I'm also surprised that you didn't trip your circuit breakers with your electric HLT and kettle running at the same time from the same outlet. Unless you weren't running a 2400W element in your HLT?

If you're planning on running a 3600W element:
1) Check with your local sparkie if you need higher guage wires to your element
2) Install a 15A power outlet for your element.
3) Your existing 16A circuit breaker should be fine, as long as you haven't got another high-current device operating on the same circuit. Based on PV=I, 3600W*240V=15A
4) Consider running your element from same circuit that your Electric Oven is on. It's usually rated to 20A. Just don't try and run both oven and element at the same time.
4) Check again with a licenced sparkie.

Back to your regularly scheduled program.

$50 is not a bad price at all for that 3600W element, by the way. They retail up around $75.

Tim


----------



## kabooby

Phrak said:


> If you're planning on running a 3600W element:
> 1) Check with your local sparkie if you need higher guage wires to your element
> 2) Install a 15A power outlet for your element.
> 3) Your existing 16A circuit breaker should be fine, as long as you haven't got another high-current device operating on the same circuit. Based on PV=I, 3600W*240V=15A
> 4) Consider running your element from same circuit that your Electric Oven is on. It's usually rated to 20A. Just don't try and run both oven and element at the same time.



More of topic I know

1) You wont need higher gauge wire, 2.5mm is still ok for 15A but needs to be a dedicated circuit.
2) You cant just install a 15 amp outlet. You need to ensure the whole circuit is rated incuding circuit protection.
3) Needs to be a dedicated circuit. Cant have any other devices.
4) This is against standards. Ovens need to be a dedicated circuit.

Get an electricain to install and this way you can have it RCD protected.

Spend the money and make sure its safe 

Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop

Kabooby12 said:


> More of topic I know
> 
> 1) You wont need higher gauge wire, 2.5mm is still ok for 15A but needs to be a dedicated circuit.
> 2) You cant just install a 15 amp outlet. You need to ensure the whole circuit is rated incuding circuit protection.
> 3) Needs to be a dedicated circuit. Cant have any other devices.
> 4) This is against standards. Ovens need to be a dedicated circuit.
> 
> Get an electricain to install and this way you can have it RCD protected.
> 
> Spend the money and make sure its safe
> 
> Kabooby








Yep, two and a half mil twin and earth single outlet per circuit, separate breaker on the board or sub-board.


----------



## Fents

Got kids or family members that like to steal your home brew? never fear...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Font-Tap-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## brettprevans

Fents said:


> Got kids or family members that like to steal your home brew? never fear...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Font-Tap-...1QQcmdZViewItem


thats is one of the best things ive seen. only prob i when ur drunk and forgotten where the key is or your too boozed to unlock it! or if you have multiple fonts = lots $$$


----------



## turto77

Full AG setup
here


----------



## pokolbinguy

Has anyone had experience with these filters???

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FILT...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers, Pok


----------



## LovesToBrew

Gentle sea creature!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/8-x-10-ORIGINAL-ART...8QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pokolbinguy

Yes i see its relevance to brewing :blink:


----------



## Fents

Turto said:


> Full AG setup
> here




wowsers. In bundoora too, thats like 2 seconds from my house...anyone know who's selling it? I remember a guy on here from Bundoora selling all his keg gear, possibly the same bloke?


----------



## LovesToBrew

It's symbolism! Metaphoric!


----------



## floppinab

pokolbinguy said:


> Has anyone had experience with these filters???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FILT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cheers, Pok



Yep you'll find a number of folks on this site have used them

http://craftbrewer.com.au/index.php?page=s...t&Itemid=29

 

Note the brown plastic ends of the 1micron filter denote that it is a "nominal" filter not an "absolute" filter meaning there will be more holes in the nominal filter that are > 1 micron whereas the "absolute" filter will have far more holes at the 1 micron spec. The result.......... slightly more cloudy stuff getting through. I've used a 0.35 micron "nominal" before which is a good compromise if you're trying to save $$$ on the cartridge. Note you'll still need to spend $$ on fittings on top of what this bloke is offering.
Oh and if you are only using "Gravity" as per the ad you'll be waiting a long time for clear beer. You'll need a pump or pressure.


----------



## pokolbinguy

So the craftbrewer option is the better????


----------



## therook

pokolbinguy said:


> So the craftbrewer option is the better????




pokolbinguy, i'm looking at getting this one.



link

Rook


----------



## Sammus

200L fermenter Pickup in Sydney.

Link


----------



## Screwtop

pokolbinguy said:


> Has anyone had experience with these filters???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FILT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cheers, Pok




I bought one of them 2 years ago for $40 inc 2 filters. They are not 1 micron absolute, send them an email and ask if you like. The price seemed to go up after they found out people were buying them for filtering home brew. I bought the correct filter from Craftbrewer.


----------



## pokolbinguy

do u mean you just replaced the cartridge screwtop?

Pok


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Screwtop said:


> I bought one of them 2 years ago for $40 inc 2 filters. They are not 1 micron absolute, send them an email and ask if you like. The price seemed to go up after they found out people were buying them for filtering home brew. I bought the correct filter from Craftbrewer.


I dont know about what filters that are being sold but you should filter down in progression so you do not bloc your final filter.Usually the final filter is the most expensive.So a spun pre filter of 2-3 micron then to a good quality pleated final is the way to go.As soon as you go absolute the price go up.Its cheaper and less complicated to choose a yeast that drops clear and then filter if you have to.My 2c worth.


----------



## Tony

therook said:


> pokolbinguy, i'm looking at getting this one.
> link
> 
> Rook




Mmmm carbon filter.

Removes yeast, bitterness, flavour, aroma, the lot.

good for filtering the brewing water though.

Poc..... i bought one of these housings from here for $18 about 12 months back.

HE has cottoned onto the HB filter thing and jacked up the price.

I would get the propper "absolute" filter

the housings are fine

cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Tony said:


> Mmmm carbon filter.
> 
> Removes yeast, bitterness, flavour, aroma, the lot.
> 
> good for filtering the brewing water though.
> 
> Poc..... i bought one of these housings from here for $18 about 12 months back.
> 
> HE has cottoned onto the HB filter thing and jacked up the price.
> 
> I would get the propper "absolute" filter
> 
> the housings are fine
> 
> cheers


Yes your right Tony .The housings are fine.But try to get one that has a bleed valve at the top.It stops a lot of potential O2 ingression.Sanitise then Purge the housing with CO2 .Should give you a great clear beer.Carbon filters are not for filtering beer as stated.


----------



## pokolbinguy

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes your right Tony .The housings are fine.But try to get one that has a bleed valve at the top.It stops a lot of potential O2 ingression.Sanitise then Purge the housing with CO2 .Should give you a great clear beer.Carbon filters are not for filtering beer as stated.





I moved this disucssion to here "Beer Filter Options" so we can leave this thread for ebay stuff.

Pok

p.s. sorry about the short hijack.


----------



## captian black beer

Fents said:


> wowsers. In bundoora too, thats like 2 seconds from my house...anyone know who's selling it? I remember a guy on here from Bundoora selling all his keg gear, possibly the same bloke?



I don't know who he is, but if I could afford it, I'd grab it and walk it to my place. Save me the effort of building my own set up thats for sure.


----------



## Fents

Captian Black Beer said:


> I don't know who he is, but if I could afford it, I'd grab it and walk it to my place. Save me the effort of building my own set up thats for sure.



You in bundy / watsy too? seems theres a few brewers round.

Should catch up for a beer one day.


----------



## mcharg

Don't know if it's been posted before but how about a 220L fermenter???

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/220-LITRE-GREY-RAIN...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Punter

Keg full of Boags. starting at 99c
Moorabbin HERE


----------



## floppinab

Punter said:


> Keg full of Boags. starting at 99c
> Moorabbin HERE



Feb. 2006 :blink: Might go alright on the garden


----------



## brettprevans

Punter said:


> Keg full of Boags. starting at 99c
> Moorabbin HERE


recon it would be any good. im going to a party in the next few weeks and would prefer to take a cheap keg than my HB. plus id make myself damn popular


----------



## pokolbinguy

may be ok and most people may not know the difference, given it hasnt been sitting in the heat/sun.

and neway you get a free SS keg out of it. Im sure the owner of the keg doesnt know about it anymore.

Pok.


----------



## Steve

I thought you werent allowed to sell beer on ebay?


----------



## pokolbinguy

chances are it will get booted.


----------



## reVoxAHB

pokolbinguy said:


> chances are it will get booted.


sho nuff. got the flick as of this morning. i offered him $50 for both.


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/home-brew-beer-kegs...1QQcmdZViewItem

11 Kegs, Regulator, Pluto Gun + bits
$650 Buy it now. Phone number included willing to take offers.
P/U Kensington Sydney.

FROGMAN.


----------



## brettprevans

reVox said:


> sho nuff. got the flick as of this morning. i offered him $50 for both.


damn i only offered $40. well im not etting into a bidding war, you cna have em reVox


----------



## reVoxAHB

citymorgue2 said:


> damn i only offered $40. well im not etting into a bidding war, you cna have em reVox



awwww. that's very kind of you  the seller hasn't contacted me back (on the $50 offer) so who knows. Maybe some nut offered him $55 :blink:


----------



## pokolbinguy

SOME BUY THIS!!!!

home brew cupboard with fermenters, light and FILTERS


Current bid:	AU $30.00 

End time:	20 hours 16 mins (27-Aug-07 14:21:21 AEST)

Item location:	brisbane, Queensland, Australia


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/home-brew-cupboard-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doc

pokolbinguy said:


> SOME BUY THIS!!!!
> 
> home brew cupboard with fermenters, light and FILTERS
> 
> 
> Current bid:	AU $30.00
> 
> End time:	20 hours 16 mins (27-Aug-07 14:21:21 AEST)
> 
> Item location:	brisbane, Queensland, Australia
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/home-brew-cupboard-...1QQcmdZViewItem



The same seller has a keg fridge, 40litre keg and single tap font. Currently at $280.

Doc


----------



## pokolbinguy

Home Single Tap Mini Bar, Kegerator, Beer Keg Fridge

Full kegerator setup... nice looking aswell.

Starting bid	AU $0.99 

End time:	06-Sep-07 21:30:00 AEST (9 days 23 hours)

Item location:	South Eastern Outer Melbourne, Victoria, Australia




http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Single-Tap-Min...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sammus

Should never have said it comes with beer. It'll probably get kicked off...



pokolbinguy said:


> Home Single Tap Mini Bar, Kegerator, Beer Keg Fridge
> 
> Full kegerator setup... nice looking aswell.
> 
> Starting bid	AU $0.99
> 
> End time:	06-Sep-07 21:30:00 AEST (9 days 23 hours)
> 
> Item location:	South Eastern Outer Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Single-Tap-Min...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tk75

Sammus said:


> Should never have said it comes with beer. It'll probably get kicked off...



There is a liquor license # so it may not get booted, however if the licensing inspectors c it, they will take it off as it doesn't have the required statements "It's offence to sell to minors, penatly $xxx...etc"

On further inspection his license prohibts this type of sale and so it will more than likely be removed.


----------



## glenos

maltaddict said:


> On further inspection his license prohibits this type of sale and so it will more than likely be removed.


The licence search function you guys have is very cool.

Interesting to see that he is a keg hire/outside bar supplier.


----------



## brettprevans

pokolbinguy said:


> Home Single Tap Mini Bar, Kegerator, Beer Keg Fridge
> 
> Full kegerator setup... nice looking aswell.
> 
> Starting bid	AU $0.99
> 
> End time:	06-Sep-07 21:30:00 AEST (9 days 23 hours)
> 
> Item location:	South Eastern Outer Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Single-Tap-Min...1QQcmdZViewItem


some bastard keeps outbidding me :angry: ! screw em, they can have it. If I spend anymore the missus will kill me.


----------



## mcharg

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Tan...1QQcmdZViewItem

316 Stainless Steel Tank

500 Litre

Internally Mirror Polished

Ex Fermentation Vessell on Wheels



1 inch TriClover Inlet Top

1 inch Valve & Triclover Bottom

Very Good Condition


Starting bid	AU $1,000.00 

Buy It Now price: AU $3,000.00 

End time:	07-Sep-07 13:12:26 AEST (9 days 23 hours)

Posts to:	Australia

Item location:	Brisbane, Queensland, Australia



Could make an interesting fermentation vessel for someone almost the same price as sourcing a conical... except 500L


----------



## Punter

3 tap font
Melbourne.
4 hrs to go, $1.26
HERE


----------



## pokolbinguy

HOME BREW KIT - KEGS, GAS, TAP, & MORE. *EX COND*

Starting bid	AU $600.00 

End time:	08-Sep-07 16:44:15 AEST (9 days 23 hours)

Item location:	Capalaba, Queensland, Australia

5 X 20LT POST MIX KEGS

1 X 50LT FERMENTER

1 X C.I.G. REGULATOR

1 X 4.5KG PRIVATLEY OWNED GAS BOTTLE

1 X HAND GUN

1 X FRIDGE TAP

1 X DRIP TRAY

WITH SOME EXTRAS

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-KIT-KEGS-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kieran

pokolbinguy said:


> HOME BREW KIT - KEGS, GAS, TAP, & MORE. *EX COND*
> 
> Starting bid	AU $600.00
> 
> End time:	08-Sep-07 16:44:15 AEST (9 days 23 hours)
> 
> Item location:	Capalaba, Queensland, Australia
> 
> 5 X 20LT POST MIX KEGS
> 
> 1 X 50LT FERMENTER
> 
> 1 X C.I.G. REGULATOR
> 
> 1 X 4.5KG PRIVATLEY OWNED GAS BOTTLE
> 
> 1 X HAND GUN
> 
> 1 X FRIDGE TAP
> 
> 1 X DRIP TRAY
> 
> WITH SOME EXTRAS
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-KIT-KEGS-...1QQcmdZViewItem



tell 'im e's dreamin'


----------



## ham2k

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/216-crown-seal-bott...1QQcmdZViewItem

*216 Cooper's longneck bottles*

0 bids - $50 - 4 days to go


----------



## Lukes

80 cubes for no chill.


----------



## T.D.

kieran said:


> tell 'im e's dreamin'



$600 may be a touch high for a starting bid, but if in good condition I would think all the stuff in that auction would be worth at least $750 in total.


----------



## pokolbinguy

And includes a gas bottle!! 5 kegs alone are worth atleast $300. Reg easily $50, gas bottle $200, fermenter $30, Tap $50, gun $50, drip tray $50 = $730.... easily worth $600!!


----------



## bconnery

pokolbinguy said:


> And includes a gas bottle!! 5 kegs alone are worth atleast $300. Reg easily $50, gas bottle $200, fermenter $30, Tap $50, gun $50, drip tray $50 = $730.... easily worth $600!!



I wish you guys would stop saying that... I was hoping he'd have to relist it cheaper as it is just up the road


----------



## pokolbinguy

bconnery,

I know nothing


----------



## eric8

Lukes said:


> 80 cubes for no chill.



Their about $4.20 at the moment, thats a good price.


----------



## brettprevans

Punter said:


> Keg full of Boags. starting at 99c
> Moorabbin HERE


how much do you recon it would cost to hire a pluto gun and assoc equip to use a keg (ala the keg above next time one is advertised). I dont have a keg setup yet.


----------



## Enerjex

http://www.kegsonlegs.com.au/ deliver to melbourne, but seem to supply the beer also, looking at their prices for 24 hour hire i'd say they're charging around $100 for the equipment to serve the keg. i recommed you buy the coupling and gun/tap and hire a gas bottle it will work out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Hutch

eric8 said:


> Their about $4.20 at the moment, thats a good price.


Good price maybe, but they look like crap cubes for no-chill. The shape of the top part would trap a large amount of air, making it difficult to squeeze out all the air before screwing on the cap.
And you'd want to be sure it was HDPE, and capable of handling 90+ degree wort temp without colapsing.

Just my 2c incase anyone was seriously thinking about buying them for this purpose!


----------



## eric8

Hutch said:


> Good price maybe, but they look like crap cubes for no-chill. The shape of the top part would trap a large amount of air, making it difficult to squeeze out all the air before screwing on the cap.
> And you'd want to be sure it was HDPE, and capable of handling 90+ degree wort temp without colapsing.
> 
> Just my 2c incase anyone was seriously thinking about buying them for this purpose!



They do say it's Food Grade, but obviously you would check. And as for the top, yeah strange shape but you could tip it so that most of the wort fills that odd shape.
As for the temp???
eric


----------



## the_fuzz

for a bit of brew bling - I think these are pretty cool, but I would be worried about breakage?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DOZ-GLASS-FERMENT-V...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RobW

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> for a bit of brew bling - I think these are pretty cool, but I would be worried about breakage?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DOZ-GLASS-FERMENT-V...VQQcmdZViewItem



We used to make those in the chem lab at school - not quite as good though! :unsure:


----------



## Fents

RobW said:


> We used to make those in the chem lab at school - not quite as good though! :unsure:



looks like a mad glass hong kong!


----------



## pokolbinguy

No idea if this would be useful for those who are electronically / computer minded. Looks cool enough. Would be cool if it could be used to control a brewery




FD7450 Server Console Unit Rack-mountable

computer networking thingo


Pok


----------



## Cummins

pokolbinguy said:


> No idea if this would be useful for those who are electronically / computer minded. Looks cool enough. Would be cool if it could be used to control a brewery
> 
> 
> FD7450 Server Console Unit Rack-mountable
> 
> computer networking thingo
> Pok



From the looks of it, it's just a monitor/keyboard/mouse in a box, so you still need a seperate computer.
But damn, it would look kind of cool in a brewery..


----------



## Lukes

Maybe a Big Lager fermenter







A bit big for most home brewers but as scrap it's worth over $100.00
You will need a temp controlled room or a stone cellar in Europe :blink: 

it's in EUREKA NORTHERN RIVERS NSW....


----------



## Phrak

50 or 80 L Stainless Steel Keg.




http://cgi.ebay.com.au/80-L-Stainless-Stee...1QQcmdZViewItem
Yarra Glen, Victoria, Australia
No bids, 21hrs to go


----------



## Phrak

1/2" BSP solenoid valves, 12 volt:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VALVES-12-volt-SOLE...1QQcmdZViewItem

Appear to be new, but would be good for brewery automation.


----------



## enoch

I think the following has more use - Mothers' day present?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Wench-Milk-Mai...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kabooby

enoch said:


> I think the following has more use - Mothers' day present?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Wench-Milk-Mai...1QQcmdZViewItem



Gee you must have a good relationship with your Mum :unsure:


----------



## enoch

Kabooby12 said:


> Gee you must have a good relationship with your Mum :unsure:



Just when the therapy was going so well someone takes me back there...


----------



## pokolbinguy

2 Door Commercial Fridge

Current bid:	AU $220.00 

End time:	06-Sep-07 16:41:57 AEST (1 day 21 hours)

Item location:	Dulwich Hill, New South Wales, Australia


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-Door-Commercial-F...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doogiechap

ANDALE STAINLESS STEEL, 2 BEER TAP UPRIGHT WITH SPLASH TRAY, SOLD AS IS
Greys Auctions SA Pickup Only
Currently $34 with bidding finishing 3.30 AEST


----------



## kabooby

A heap of Brewcraft hops.

Starting bid $15.

Not sure of their age or condition. May need to ask the seller.


----------



## Sammus

UV Water Sterilizer 

Could be handy if your sick of boiling water and waiting for it to cool every time you use it. Anyone used one of these before?

It says 12V but comes with a transformer...


----------



## brettprevans

Kabooby12 said:


> A heap of Brewcraft hops.
> 
> Starting bid $15.
> 
> Not sure of their age or condition. May need to ask the seller.


Thought I'd ask the seller how old etc and this was their response:

"not sure how old they are, had them in the shop we brought 12 months ago, and do not require them"

a - so the hops are at least 12 months old. Im guessing that they will be crap then.
b - what sort of shop do you buy that has hops in stock (other than a HBS) and you dont need them in your new shop?

odd. $15 for all those hops would be ok if they were any good still.


----------



## pokolbinguy

citymorgue2 said:


> Thought I'd ask the seller how old etc and this was their response:
> 
> "not sure how old they are, had them in the shop we brought 12 months ago, and do not require them"
> 
> a - so the hops are at least 12 months old. Im guessing that they will be crap then.
> b - what sort of shop do you buy that has hops in stock (other than a HBS) and you dont need them in your new shop?
> 
> odd. $15 for all those hops would be ok if they were any good still.




I think they are trying to sell them for $15 each......."tell him he's dreaming"


----------



## brettprevans

pokolbinguy said:


> I think they are trying to sell them for $15 each......."tell him he's dreaming"


I didnt even pick that up. $15 each HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Sammus

citymorgue2 said:


> b - what sort of shop do you buy that has hops in stock (other than a HBS) and you dont need them in your new shop?



maybe he bought a crappy hbs and plans to set up a good one?


----------



## kabooby

citymorgue2 said:


> I didnt even pick that up. $15 each HELL NO!!!!!



I didnt pick up on that either. $15 each, bargain :blink:


----------



## Money Well Spent

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/124-Clear-homebrew-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Good deal for someone in or near Kiama Heights, New South Wales, Australia

124 clear 750ml bottles still at 10c with 2hours to go


----------



## Enerjex

pokolbinguy said:


> I think they are trying to sell them for $15 each......."tell him he's dreaming"




Interesting you mention this, I too thought he may have been trying to sell them for $15 each as the quantity available is 19, and he lists 19 different items within the description. i think those brewcraft hopbags usually contain 25g of hops too.


----------



## turto77

pokolbinguy said:


> I think they are trying to sell them for $15 each......."tell him he's dreaming"



Just got a message back from the seller, it's $15 for the lot.


----------



## Hutch

Sammus said:


> maybe he bought a crappy hbs and plans to set up a good one?



Brewcraft.... crappy? NO - you must be kidding  
$15 for the lot would be a rip off!


----------



## pokolbinguy

Hutch said:


> Brewcraft.... crappy? NO - you must be kidding
> $15 for the lot would be a rip off!




Could be worth the $15 for an experiment beer.... just use all of them... like a hop monster!!! 

The hops are vacuum sealed I would assume so you may get a surprise.... whether its nice or not is another story.

Pok


----------



## brettprevans

Punter said:


> Keg full of Boags. starting at 99c
> Moorabbin HERE



Yes this item has been pulled, but the checky bugger has emailed me trying to sell me them offline and even offering to thrown in another keg. I asked how much etc, and after some prying I found out that there is 1 empty keg and 1 keg of beer, thats been sitting out in the sun for the past year and they want $80. told them that their Farking dreaming


----------



## troywhite

citymorgue2 said:


> b - what sort of shop do you buy that has hops in stock (other than a HBS) and you dont need them in your new shop?



If it is like Canberra it may be a "Butts and Brews" type shop that mainly sells cigarettes but dabbles in some Home Brew stuff on the side. They obviously bought the store and decided all the money was in the ciggies


----------



## domonsura

citymorgue2 said:


> Yes this item has been pulled, but the checky bugger has emailed me trying to sell me them offline and even offering to thrown in another keg. I asked how much etc, and after some prying I found out that there is 1 empty keg and 1 keg of beer, thats been sitting out in the sun for the past year and they want $80. told them that their Farking dreaming



$40 each.....those are still cheap kegs.....never mind the so called 'beer' in one of them....


----------



## KGB

citymorgue: Tell him to list them on here, I'm sure someone will jump at them...

EDIT: 3 beers with Krausen, oooh yeah...


----------



## Phrak

domonsura said:


> $40 each.....those are still cheap kegs.....never mind the so called 'beer' in one of them....


Apart from the fact thay he doesn't have the right to sell them...


----------



## mitysa

2 kegs in Moorabbin Starting price .99c
BEER KEGS x 2 (EMPTY)

- HOME BREW BEER KEGS (FULL SIZE)

- THEY ARE EMPTY !!!

- MADE OF STAINLESS STEEL

- APPROX 5 YEARS OLD

- VERY GOOD WORKING CONDITION

- NO RESERVE 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEG-HOME-BREW-...1QQcmdZViewItem

mike


----------



## Eugene

this guy has 3 of 4 tap fonts, flooded, with quick snaps and taps.

all are around $110. each

4 days odd to go.

the link is to his item page so you can see all of them.

I just bought the one on "Buy it now", the font and quick snaps are worth what I paid for it, taps are free, they look like DA taps to me.

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZbecas55


----------



## ratchie

came across a temprite at a scrap yard today looks complete just needs compressor. they want $50 is it worth buying?


----------



## brettprevans

mitysa said:


> 2 kegs in Moorabbin Starting price .99c
> BEER KEGS x 2 (EMPTY)
> 
> - HOME BREW BEER KEGS (FULL SIZE)
> 
> - THEY ARE EMPTY !!!
> 
> - MADE OF STAINLESS STEEL
> 
> - APPROX 5 YEARS OLD
> 
> - VERY GOOD WORKING CONDITION
> 
> - NO RESERVE
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEG-HOME-BREW-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> mike



its the same person as above post


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Here's a chiller for pickup in VIC, currently at $120.
Beer Chiller

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Enerjex

that's true $40 per keg is cheap, and the one full of beer you know won't have crusted on dried crap all over the inside of it

edit: sorry didnt realise there was another page of posts after the post I was answering! lol


----------



## johnno

25 litre urn in Sth Eastern suburbs Melbourne.

Perfect for someone starting out in AG.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Jomack-Stainless-St...2QQcmdZViewItem


cheers
johnno


----------



## pokolbinguy

The auction for the keg has been removed anyway


----------



## LovesToBrew

do you work for ebay pokolbinguy?


----------



## pokolbinguy

LovesToBrew said:


> do you work for ebay pokolbinguy?




hahaha I wish I worked for ebay....then maybe I would win more auctions for cheap!!!!! On that note I do have my ebay user name the same as here.

Just keeping you guys posted. If we keep each other updated I'm sure between us we can all snap up the good deals out there.

Keep up the goos spotting guys.

Cheers, Pok :beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy

This could make a very cool mash tun????? Shiny!!!


Cool esky 

I'm seriously considering it. although $75.00 for freight cools that thought... makes it $144.00 ... 

Pok


----------



## reVoxAHB

citymorgue2 said:


> Yes this item has been pulled, but the checky bugger has emailed me trying to sell me them offline and even offering to thrown in another keg. I asked how much etc, and after some prying I found out that there is 1 empty keg and 1 keg of beer, thats been sitting out in the sun for the past year and they want $80. told them that their Farking dreaming



Yeah, he did the same with me. He privately told me he wanted $100 for both (at the time 1 of the kegs was still full of beer). I offered $50 for both, no more. 

I reckon, as his lister stands now, he'll get over $100 for both empties. Wouldn't surprise me anyway.


----------



## Sammus

Eugene said:


> this guy has 3 of 4 tap fonts, flooded, with quick snaps and taps.
> 
> all are around $110. each
> 
> 4 days odd to go.
> 
> the link is to his item page so you can see all of them.
> 
> I just bought the one on "Buy it now", the font and quick snaps are worth what I paid for it, taps are free, they look like DA taps to me.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZbecas55



how can you tell theyre flooded?


----------



## pokolbinguy

Kabooby12 said:


> A heap of Brewcraft hops.
> 
> Starting bid $15.
> 
> Not sure of their age or condition. May need to ask the seller.





Well I bit the bullet and won the auction for these hops. Yes i realise they are potentially old but I am going to see what I can do with them. They should be sealed well in vacuum packs so hopefully they are still o.k. I plan on giving them a go in a hop monster style beer..... ALL IN ONE!!! ..... Could be leathal

May turn out crap, but for say $20 incl postage its worth a shot, all in good fun which is what home brew is all about.

I'll let you know how good.... or bad it turns out.

Pok :beer:


----------



## deckedoutdaz

It actually says 2 people won, how can that be??.....watch out poko......

Daz...


----------



## deckedoutdaz

deckedoutdaz said:


> It actually says 2 people won, how can that be??.....watch out poko......
> 
> Daz...




Now there is 17 available......so 1 pack cost you $20 poko....is this correct???


----------



## pokolbinguy

deckedoutdaz said:


> It actually says 2 people won, how can that be??.....watch out poko......
> 
> Daz...




Ahh crud I know why.... because he had it as an auction for 19 items, I place a bid of $15 for 1 item (all 19) as did the other person. In theory we both one item at $15.00..... I did email him saying my bid was for the whole lot. 


Guess we'll find out soon.... myabe he'll halve it at $7.50


----------



## deckedoutdaz

Be careful, big guy, check it out before you coff up the bickies! !


----------



## microbe

I asked the question - the winner is meant to get the lot - I left it alone because the guy obviously doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## Lukes

Commercial Filter Unit from Fosters in Botany.


----------



## the_fuzz

The scales they are selling look pretty good to

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Large-Weighing-Scal...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## turto77

2 x 45L keg with postmix and CUB fittings $250 each

Link


----------



## Thunderlips

Some swing top bottles, even some brown ones...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/120-Grolsch-Beer-Bo...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/45-Hovels-Beer-Bott...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/16-x-Grolsch-Style-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lukes

This 80 ltr keg would make a nice kettle.
Townsville, Queensland, Australia
Link


----------



## Cracka

Party Keg  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...E:IT&ih=002

WAAHOO. The link worked.


----------



## tk75

For someone in QLD...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FRIDGE-Admiral-410L...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## turto77

Full bar with temprite in Melbourne

Link


----------



## brettprevans

Turto said:


> Full bar with temprite in Melbourne
> 
> Link


Does anyone think that room looks familar? ie like the room that the last portable tempright was listed in this thread? link  - post 463. I recon this guy (not the AHB members listing the ebay item - the actual seller) is a retialer.

Wont stop me from having a crack at getting it though!


----------



## Jye

Someone doesnt like their celli beer tap  :lol:


----------



## skippy

Celli taps......Are they any good...is it brass or something, and whats the same deal work in the shops?

p.s. Do they enable you to pour Ales as well??


----------



## skippy

Excuss the ignorance...I'm in the process of setting up the keg Fridge (properly)...with those John Guest Quick Release fittings can you remove the beer/gas lines out of them once you've pushed the lines in to the fitting???

without stuffing them up..


----------



## mika

Go to www.craftbrewer.com.au or PM Ross directly. Somewhere on here there's quite a long thread about how good/bad celi taps are.


----------



## skippy

mika lika, what happened to the Brew Day!


and can you remove lines from JG fittings without ruining them??


----------



## mika

I'm no expert on JG fittings, but as far as I'm aware, yes.
Been busy and not brewing as much as I should. Thought you'd lost interest after seeing GL's system running. Will PM you next time I'm brewing.


----------



## pokolbinguy

skippy said:


> mika lika, what happened to the Brew Day!
> and can you remove lines from JG fittings without ruining them??




There is plenty of discussion floating around regarding this. And from what I have read the answer is Yes.


Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy

Cheap copper pipe????

I dont know if this is cheap or not... but seem like it to me. Could be useful for making a party keg setup.

Linky

Pok


----------



## mika

Only 1/4" though, though it's still cheap.
$150 or less (have seen $130 in another store) will get you 18mtrs of 1/2" from Bunnings in WA at the moment. They're also selling 3/8" pretty cheap and in various roll sizes.


----------



## skippy

Yeah Mika, thought I should learn to walk before I run....set up a beer fridge first (with JG fittings, drip tray, need some of those flash gold Celi taps though...got another fridge for ferment ( SS probe with a fridgemate, filtration unit etc), now will give it a few burns, then...

Aquired some 50L kegs, (HLT, MashTun) and are saving up for the AG move (tis expensive as you know with mills, burners, high pressure rigs, gas bottle, SS ball valves, False bottoms, immersion chiller, refractometers, weldless thermometers, plumbing, brew programes...and getting a grain stockpile, might take me a couple of months, but I'll get there!

Still interested however on watching/learning how you do it


----------



## Tony

best beer in the world

4 little bottles delivered from belgiun for around $150

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WESTVLETEREN-trappi...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers


----------



## big d

Skippy i hope im on the same wave length as you in regard to removing lines fron JG fittings but it will help if you get the tool kit to aid in removal.Spoke to Ross about this ages ago and he now stocks them.Spanner type tool that comes on a ring with all the tools to suit.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## skippy

Might be usefull getting this tool if I want to change the setup around.
Thanks Q answered.


----------



## Sammus

The tool is unnecessary, I do it with my fingers all the time, or you can use an open ended spanner (suiting to the line OD).


----------



## skippy

excuss the ignorance, how do you use the spanner on the bit without busting it?


----------



## Jye

Tony said:


> best beer in the world
> 
> 4 little bottles delivered from belgiun for around $150
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WESTVLETEREN-trappi...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> cheers



The monks will be pissed if they see this :angry: 


SSST... HIER RIJPT DE TRAPPIST.


----------



## big d

I havent got pics but the spanner releases the grip of the fitting so you can pull out the tube.Fingers work well as does other things lying around.I just find the tool easy.
Skippy the tool just pushes in and raises the collar releasing the grip on the tube in a round about explanation way :blink: 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## SJW

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Complete-home-brew-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Do we know this guy? Poor bastard.


----------



## Sammus

SJW said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Complete-home-brew-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Do we know this guy? Poor bastard.



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=17528


----------



## Thunderlips

skippy said:


> p.s. Do they enable you to pour Ales as well??


Any tap can pour an ale. I'm not sure what would make them different to a lager and so on.
Celli's can pour anything.
A stand out feature is that they have flow regulators so you can adjust the pour of each tap individually, which is great if you happen to have multiple taps and beer that is carbonated differently.


----------



## KGB

Cheap tap


----------



## browndog

Would these solenoid valves be any good for brewery automation?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## pokolbinguy

QUICK


Cheap fridge in QLD

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/kelvinator-fridge_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rhino171

One down, one to go. Be quick guys. :super: 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...E:IT&ih=011


----------



## Batz

Genuine Vintage German Beer Stein with markings

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Genuine-Vintage-Ger...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz


----------



## Jono_w

browndog said:


> Would these solenoid valves be any good for brewery automation?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Hey, 
Depending on whether they are "Direct Acting" or "Internally Piloted" . Direct acting normally just have a piston and there is less chance of bits of grain & hops getting lodged in the valves, Piloted often have a diaprhagm wich will collect debri as they have small orifices. But for just water they would be fine I would assume..


----------



## Zizzle

browndog said:


> Would these solenoid valves be any good for brewery automation?



A bit small, 1/4"? 

3/8" is as small as I would go.


----------

